# MBTI+ : Add-on personality systems to enhance character description and profiling



## Sparky

MBTI does a great job in presenting character traits and descriptions, as well as describing thinking styles through cognitive functions. However, it also leaves many unanswered questions, such as the variations that exist among members with the same MBTI personality. This thread serves to fill-in those gaps, with additional personality and character trait systems.

For the Political Temperament, it's between SoCom and CapCom. SoCom people are more community oriented, where they observe values of people around them. CapCom are more self-oriented, where they seek to influence others with their own point-of-view.

The SoCom represents masculine energy, or acknowledging all in-coming information, while the CapCom represents feminine energy, or shaping the perceptions of others to conform with their ideal values.

The thread on Five Love Languages, Political Temperament, and Learning Style has helpful diagrams, illustrating the differences described:








MBTI+: Five Love Languages, Political Temperament and...


Personality is how people tell each other apart, and as suggests, the five love languages are no exception. The Five Love Languages has been discussed in the MBTI+ thread, and it's fairly self-explanatory as by the titles. Though this will contain diagrams, and is a place of discussion of the...




www.personalitycafe.com





*Representation styles* (*four temperaments*):

Visual people - "Sanguine", fast movements, appear active and enthusiastic
Auditory people - "Melancholic", medium-speed movements, appear analytical or quiet
Olfactory people - "Phlegmatic", slow movements, appear peaceful and relaxed

"Choleric" people - short-tempered, irritable (these people often have nails with short roots)

*Love Languages*:

Affirmation - desire to be praised; can appear very sociable
Physical intimacy - desire to touch and be touched; can appear and sound innocent and playful
Service - desire to do things for others; can appear very dependable
Quality time - desire to spend meaningful time in quality settings; can appear thoughtful and quiet
Gifting - desire to make others happy through gifts; can appear very caring

*Learning style*:

Visual learning - learns better through reading, charts or graphs
Auditory/discussion learning - learns better through listening to a lecture, and discussing the topic
Writing/kinesthetic/hands-on - learns better through hands-on experience, practice, and writing notes

*Multiple intelligence*(Link to a simple test)*:*

Musical-rhythmic -sensitivity to sounds, rhythms, tones, and music
Visual-spatial - spatial judgment and the ability to visualize with the mind's eye
Verbal-linguistic - good at reading, writing, telling stories and memorizing words along with dates
Logical-mathematical - logic, abstractions, reasoning, numbers and critical thinking
Bodily-kinesthetic - control of bodily motions and handle objects skillfully
Interpersonal - sensitivity to others' moods, feelings, temperaments, motivations; ability to cooperate on a team
Intrapersonal - deep understanding of the self; what one's strengths or weaknesses are, what makes one unique, being able to predict one's own reactions or emotions
Naturalistic - recognize flora and fauna; classifying animal and plant species, rocks and mountain types

The three quotients can also be meaningful, though they are useful only when a person scores well below the average: (*IQ*, *EQ*, and *motivational quotient* [related to spiritual intelligence])


----------



## Conterphobia

You have no option for Anarchist.

Also, Multiple-Intelligence is shit.


----------



## Sparky

Quick said:


> You have no option for Anarchist.
> 
> Also, Multiple-Intelligence is shit.


Anarchist is grouped with the National Capitalist, because of their preference for non-interference by any authority.


----------



## Drecon

Before anything else I'd like to state that the thing I like most about MBTI is that it's all about factors of personality that do not change during your lifetime, but are things that you can develop in some way. Most additions to the system I have seen tend to be superficial traits that tend to change drastically during one's life. 

That said: you're proposing a lot of possible additions and I'd like to say something about all of them. Just keep in mind with everything that I say that I don't know that much about any of these, so my ideas about them will be superficial. I know a lot about MBTI because I've spent hundreds of hours with it. The things from your list are new to me. 



Sparky said:


> MBTI does a great job in presenting character traits and descriptions, as well as describing thinking styles through cognitive functions. However, it also leaves many unanswered questions, such as the variations that exist among members with the same MBTI personality. This thread serves to fill-in those gaps, with additional personality and character trait systems.
> 
> A major reason for the variation is differences in political personality traits. These are outlined and detailed as follows:
> 
> Communists: Prefer socializing with a wide variety of people; Seek to understand others on a personal or intimate level; View problems as learning experiences and hurdles to overcome
> 
> Nationalists: Prefer working with people who have more authority or talent; Have a clear line between what is personal and what is business; View problems as tests of personal character or ability
> 
> See also: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...otomy-military-m-corporate-c-personality.html
> 
> ------*
> 
> National Socialists*:
> 
> Desire: Power and control
> Values: Family, culture or tradition, and groupthink
> Engagement style: Direct and good-at-politics
> Lifestyle pace: Slow and relaxed
> Justice style: Mob rule
> Vices: Stalking, kidnapping, bondage or rape, torture
> 
> *National Capitalists*:
> 
> Desire: Wealth and money
> Values: High life; individuality, finding the self, a niche, or establishing a monopoly; self-expression
> Engagement style: Manipulative and focused
> Lifestyle pace: Fast and on-the-go
> Justice style: laissez faire, non-interference by authority
> Vices: Bribery, assassination or murder, fraud, cheating or stealing
> 
> *Communists*:
> 
> Desire: Truth and knowledge
> Values: Insight and understanding
> Engagement style: Unassuming and having no pretensions or ostentation
> Lifestyle pace: Steady
> Justice style: Law and fairness
> Vices: Voicing potentially unpopular opinions, being undemanding and eager to please both sides
> 
> ------
> 
> Additional divisions, and further specifying the Communist division:
> 
> * Capital Socialists:*
> Focus: Highly specialized skills, such as achieving new heights in competitive sports (becoming a famous athlete), the arts (becoming a famous singer), science and engineering (developing new technology or getting a Ph.D in the field of interest)
> Weakness: Might belittle others without intending to sound mean
> 
> *Social Capitalists:*
> Focus: High Culture (being involved in the business with Chinese calligraphy, or selling artistic teapots like those used in Japanese tea ceremony, providing high-end decoration or luxury home design)
> Weakness: Might have higher expectations of people, and become impatient when those expectations do not match reality
> 
> *Social Communists:*
> Focus: Societal potential (how to encourage greater understanding among different segments of society, foster greater cooperation and dialogue)
> Weakness: Might not fully or completely express personal opinions; focus too much on others' opinions
> 
> *Capital Communists:*
> Focus: Human potential (how to make people's lives more fulfilling, easier and happier)
> Weakness: Might have high-expectations of self that causes depression or self-harm
> 
> *Neutral Communists:*
> Focus: Children (developing and teaching children skills in the arts, like singing, playing musical instruments, or helping them with math, engineering and science; exploring ways to improve children's health)
> Weakness: Might have little interest in, or lack understanding of peers and adults
> 
> Political Views by Genetics: Natl. Socialists, Natl. Capitalists, Communists
> 
> ------


This is not for me I'm afraid. It's about interests, which change over time. I also don't really like the idea that these words already mean something in another field (politics) and would now be used for another system to fit ideas that are in the same ballpark but different. I fear that a system like this would make it impossible to use the term communist for anything anymore, as it will mean different things to different people. (I already have this problem with simple words like 'extravert' and other terms from MBTI)



> *Representation styles* (*four temperaments*):
> 
> Visual people - "Sanguine", fast movements, appear active and enthusiastic
> Auditory people - "Melancholic", medium-speed movements, appear analytical or quiet
> Olfactory people - "Phlegmatic", slow movements, appear peaceful and relaxed
> 
> "Choleric" people - short-tempered, irritable (these people often have nails with short roots)


While these are pretty attractive on their own, it's hard to use them. There's a reason this theory stopped being used after the 17th century. It's very symbolic and engaging, but there's not much foundation of these in real science. 



> *Love Languages*:
> 
> Affirmation - desire to be praised; can appear very sociable
> Physical intimacy - desire to touch and be touched; can appear and sound innocent and fun-loving
> Service - desire to do things for others; can appear very dependable
> Quality time - desire to spend meaningful time in quality settings; can appear thoughtful and quiet
> Gifting - desire to make others happy through gifts; can appear very caring


The name 'love languages' turns me off from this theory, but the idea behind it seems interesting. I'm not sure if any of it is useful or accurate and appartently there hasn't been any real research on the topic. I think parts of this can be very promising in understanding human emotion, although it can be hard to untangle certain parts of these from Fi and Fe in MBTI. 



> *Learning style*:
> 
> Visual learning - learns better through reading, charts or graphs
> Auditory/discussion learning - learns better through listening to a lecture, and discussing the topic
> Writing/kinesthetic/hands-on - learns better through trial-and-error, practice, and taking notes


I'm personally of the opinion that there is a lot of overlap with MBTI here. Si learns through memorizing information, Se learns through trial and error, Fe learns through discussion of a topic, Ne learns through thinking up new directions for ideas... 

I'm not sure how much these overlap, but it would not surprise me if at least part of this is already solidly founded within MBTI. 



> *Multiple intelligence *(Link to a simple test)*:
> 
> *Musical-rhythmic -sensitivity to sounds, rhythms, tones, and music
> Visual-spatial - spatial judgment and the ability to visualize with the mind's eye
> Verbal-linguistic - good at reading, writing, telling stories and memorizing words along with dates
> Logical-mathematical - logic, abstractions, reasoning, numbers and critical thinking
> Bodily-kinesthetic - control of bodily motions and handle objects skillfully
> Interpersonal - sensitivity to others' moods, feelings, temperaments, motivations; ability to cooperate on a team
> Intrapersonal - deep understanding of the self; what one's strengths or weaknesses are, what makes one unique, being able to predict one's own reactions or emotions
> Naturalistic - recognize flora and fauna; classifying animal and plant species, rocks and mountain types


I've spent some time thinking about the multiple intelligences in the past and I can't ever seem to decide how much this would or wouldn't overlap with MBTI. I have not found an answer myself (mainly because science has not figured this whole thing out fully yet), but I think this is a very promising area of research that deserves more attention. 



> The three quotients can also be meaningful, though they are useful only when a person scores well below the average: (*IQ*, *EQ*, and *motivational quotient* [related to spiritual intelligence])


I'm a firm believer that intelligence is a separate factor from the things that MBTI measures, although I'm sceptical of the IQ test as a means of measuring intelligence as it favours certain types of intelligence over others. In fact, this is where the whole multiple intelligences theory came from. 

I think intelligence is part of personality and very relevant for giving people a fair assessment. It's just so very hard to measure as we don't fully understand it yet. I'm definitely very interested in seeing the developments in those areas. 



Overall I hope I wasn't too negative here. I think there's a lot of room to expand on MBTI as the human brain is complex and there's so much more going on than just taking in information and making decisions (the only two factors that MBTI really describes). I'm just not sure yet how it all fits together with all those other factors going on. 
At the very least I try to stay very critical of everything I hear in this vein. It's very easy to get sidetracked and start to believe things that sound pretty, but the truth usually isn't all that pretty or straightforward. 

In any case, I loved reading all of this and I think there's a lot of potential there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sparky

@*Drecon*

Thank you for your thoughts and feedback. While the political terms might be loaded, they do describe the character traits to a certain extent. It appears that the only problem keeping you from accepting any of these is the lack of scientific data and "real" research, though I can assure you that these traits are all observable, and can be ascertained from personal experience.


----------



## Sparky

Romantic compatibility in the case of political character traits follows the phrase "birds of a feather flock together". Besides people of the same political personality being attracted to each other, they are also more likely to associate with people who are like themselves. These compatibilities need not be taken so seriously, and are considered with addition to MBTI, and other factors like temperaments and learning styles:

Besides matching with themselves, *National Socialists* can also be matched with Capital Socialists and Neutral Communists
*National Capitalists* can also be matched with Social Capitalists and Neutral Communists
*Capital Socialists* - National Socialists, Social Communists
*Social Capitalists* - National Capitalists, Capital Communists 
*Social Communists* - Capital Communists, Capital Socialists 
*Capital Communists* - Social Communists, Social Capitalists
*Neutral Communists* - National Socialists, National Capitalists

------

Neutral Communist division has a wide focus on children, so it's also possible that Neutral Communists can be further sub-divided into Social Neutral Communists (Social Neutralists) and Capital Neutral Communists (Capital Neutralists). Social Neutralists focus on improving children's well-being through technology and science, while Capital Neutralists focus on children's well-being through arts and music. This division is not very clear, and it could be related to other factors, like differences between INTP and ENTP Neutral Communists, as well as in them being visual or auditory learners, and having visual or auditory temperaments. For example, an INTP Neutral Communist with auditory temperament and visual learning might prefer doing computer programming and IT, while an ENTP Neutral Communist with visual temperament and auditory learning might prefer teaching children singing and playing the piano. 

------

Multiple intelligence might be an outgrowth of various temperaments and learning style combinations. The different temperaments determine how people feed information into their subconscious memory, while learning style explains how people gain information with working memory. For example, a person with visual temperament would be using their eyes to take-in lots of information that is input into their subconscious, so it appears natural when they produce something visually pleasing, without being able to fully explain how they did it. The visual learner would obtain information using working memory, which can then relate the information to how it can be used in different contexts or under different settings. 

In terms of multiple intelligence, a person with auditory temperament and hands-on learning style might be attracted to writing stories about what they've heard (displaying higher verbal-linguistic intelligence), while a person with olfactory temperament and auditory learning style might be attracted to dancing (bodily-kinesthetic intelligence). Similarly, a person with auditory temperament and visual learning style might be attracted to math and science (logical-mathematical intelligence). Also, a person with visual temperament and hands-on learning style might be attracted to photography or filming (visual-spatial intelligence).


----------



## Sparky

Because the personality titles are politically loaded, the following substitutions can be considered:

National Socialists - Whigs

Capital Socialists - Republicans

Social Capitalists - Democrats

National Capitalists - Tories 

Social Communists - Progressives

Capital Communists - Libertarians

Neutral Communists - Independents

------

If human society is like that of an ant society, then the following personality traits would be like this:

National Socialists: Soldiers and enforcers
National Capitalists: Gatherers and harvesters
Capital Socialists: Researchers and scientists
Social Capitalists: Attendants and broadcasters 
Social Communist: Customer Service representatives
Capital Communist: Entertainers
Neutral Communist: Teachers


----------



## Sparky

Two very similar people are singers Trent Reznor and Ellie Goulding, because they are both Capital Socialist, of visual temperament and auditory learning style (and are ENFP).

You can compare their personalities to that of a Social Capitalist, Weird Al, who is also of visual temperament and auditory learning style (also ENFP).

Additionally, two similar people are singers Marilyn Manson and Chris Cornell, who are also Capital Socialist and auditory learners, except they are of the olfactory temperament (and both ENTP).


----------



## Sparky

Ariana Grande and Madonna are both Neutral Communist and ENTP, though Madonna is of the auditory temperament and visual learner, while Ariana Grande is of visual temperament and auditory learner


----------



## Sparky

Justin Timberlake and Josh Hutcherson are both ESTP, Neutral Communist, Auditory temperament, and hands-on learners

Another comparison of note is between Annette Bening and Hillary Clinton, who are ENTP, Neutral Communist, visual temperament, and auditory learners


----------



## The Conundrum

Sparky said:


> *Communists*:
> 
> Desire: Truth and knowledge
> Values: Insight and understanding
> Engagement style: Unassuming and having no pretensions or ostentation
> Lifestyle pace: Steady
> Justice style: Law and fairness
> Vices: Voicing potentially unpopular opinions, being undemanding and eager to please both sides


I think you may want to read some more material about communism and its attrocities, you described the vices of the most murderous and flawed ideology quite softly. 170 million dead, the rape of Germany by the red army after WWII, cruel experiments in humans and other animals, massive torture, not to mention the obvious heist to every population it assumed control over. 

You've mistaken national socialist values for communists, like "mob rule, bondage or rape", seriously? That's what commies are known for. Also, capitalism thrives for personal freedom, not just money. Such a thing would be called a plutocracy, which can happen both in communism and capitalism.


----------



## Sparky

The Conundrum said:


> I think you may want to read some more material about communism and its attrocities, you described the vices of the most murderous and flawed ideology quite softly. 170 million dead, the rape of Germany by the red army after WWII, cruel experiments in humans and other animals, massive torture, not to mention the obvious heist to every population it assumed control over.
> 
> You've mistaken national socialist values for communists, like "mob rule, bondage or rape", seriously? That's what commies are known for. Also, capitalism thrives for personal freedom, not just money. Such a thing would be called a plutocracy, which can happen both in communism and capitalism.


Using Communist as a personality label might offend people, so you can call them by less offensive titles:

Also, the _Communist Manifesto_ is written by a Neutral Communist, Karl Marx, so it's not a work of Social or Capital Communist.

National Socialists - Whigs
Capital Socialists - Republicans
Social Capitalists - Democrats
National Capitalists - Tories 
Social Communists - Progressives
Capital Communists - Libertarians
Neutral Communists - Independents


----------



## Sparky

This video of the 1997 interview with Silverchair is a good sample showing the difference between Capital Communist and Social Communist, and between auditory learners and hands-on learners. The musicians are all ENTP.

Daniel Johns, ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, auditory learning style

Ben Gillies, ENTP, Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learning style

Chris Joannou, ENTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learning style


----------



## Birbsofafeather

I have to agree with The Conundrum. Take a look at the description of the vices:

Vices: Stalking, kidnapping, bondage or rape, torture
Vices: Bribery, assassination or murder, fraud, cheating or stealing
Vices: Voicing potentially unpopular opinions, being undemanding and eager to please both sides

If someone was to use this as a tool, then they would pick communism regardless of their political beliefs because of how biased the description is towards communism and away from national capitalism. I mean the vices of the other two have almost universally immoral and horrific things, but communism has two things that would be used by someone as a way to compliment themselves when they are asked to describe their greatest weakness at a job interview. In comparison, they are pretty much just compliments masked as flaws. National capitalism is the only belief system to have a negative adjective to describe its engagement style.

Political views tend to change drastically over the span of someone's life, and MBTI, in contrast, is meant to be a stable thing. It doesn't describe the details and values, but rather, the disposition. Having additional identifiers for people to use is fine, but I wouldn't put them with MBTI, which has an abundence of science and depth backing it.


----------



## Sparky

Birbsofafeather said:


> I have to agree with The Conundrum. Take a look at the description of the vices:
> 
> Vices: Stalking, kidnapping, bondage or rape, torture
> Vices: Bribery, assassination or murder, fraud, cheating or stealing
> Vices: Voicing potentially unpopular opinions, being undemanding and eager to please both sides
> 
> If someone was to use this as a tool, then they would pick communism regardless of their political beliefs because of how biased the description is towards communism and away from national capitalism. I mean the vices of the other two have almost universally immoral and horrific things, but communism has two things that would be used by someone as a way to compliment themselves when they are asked to describe their greatest weakness at a job interview. In comparison, they are pretty much just compliments masked as flaws. National capitalism is the only belief system to have a negative adjective to describe its engagement style.
> 
> Political views tend to change drastically over the span of someone's life, and MBTI, in contrast, is meant to be a stable thing. It doesn't describe the details and values, but rather, the disposition. Having additional identifiers for people to use is fine, but I wouldn't put them with MBTI, which has an abundence of science and depth backing it.


The vices are the natural outcome when people's inner desire is either money or power. They might be harsh, though they do explain abhorrent behavior found in people across the political personalities. 

Political views change only when you grow from a child to a teenager, to an adult. Otherwise, they stay stable. This is similar to MBTI, where the MBTI of young children might not be as apparent compared to that of a teenager or adult. On the other hand, temperaments and learning styles do show up at a fairly young age, which can be used to help the child with learning skills or developing hobbies.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

Sparky said:


> The three quotients can also be meaningful, though they are useful only when a person scores well below the average: (*IQ*, *EQ*, and *motivational quotient* [related to spiritual intelligence])


IQ can be useful even when someone does not score well below average, especially when there is a significant spread in subtest scores or between IQ tests and other cognitive measures.


----------



## Sparky

It appears that the Neutral Communist can be further divided into Social Neutral Communist, and Capital Neutral Communist:

*Social Neutral Communist*
Focus: Finding and simplifying truth to a level that even children can understand
Weakness: Might absentmindedly pursue a goal that friendships and relationships are neglected

*Capital Neutral Communist*
Focus: Capitalizing on an idea and realizing it to its full potential
Weakness: Might be dismissive of people's feelings, or become harshly critical

An example of a Social Neutral Communist is Albert Einstein, while Bill Gates is an example of a Capital Neutral Communist

This brings the total number of political personality traits to eight:
National Socialist - Whig
National Capitalist - Tory
Capital Socialist - Republican
Social Capitalist - Democrat
Social Communist - Progressive
Capital Communist - Libertarian
Social Neutral Communist - Labor
Capital Neutral Communist - Conservative


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Tl;dr.

For myself I would say...
Melancholic and Choleric. But I walk quite fast paced.

Affirmation - desire to be praised. Yes
Physical intimacy - desire to touch and be touched. Yes.
Maybe to the innocent/playful part though.
Service - desire to do things for others; can appear very dependable. Maybe.
Quality time - desire to spend meaningful time in quality settings; can appear thoughtful and quiet. Yes
Gifting - desire to make others happy through gifts. Yes.

Learning style... Experience, hands on.

Multiple Intelligence. Meh I think everybody probably has a mixture of these. I can't really choose one.

As for the political stuff, can't be bothered, basically I just wish the higher ups would tell everyone the truth then everyone could figure out how to make peace. I just want peace, with everyone. Why does one man have to have more but the other nothing because of what he was born into? Who in their right minds thinks its okay who gets to live and who doesn't? (Elites wanting to wipe out half the population. Wtf. Why is their family more important than someone else's? Their justification for wanting out to wipe people out is stupid. It would be fine if they DIDN'T brainwash everyone IN THE FIRST PLACE.)
I just want peace, and want everyone to live happily and healthily that's it. But in this world that's too much to ask for.


----------



## Sparky

Nicolas Cage and Marilyn Manson are both ENTP, Capital Socialist, olfactory temperament, and auditory learner.

You can view their similarities here: Image Googling of Nicolas Cage vs Marilyn Manson









Jonathan Ross also shares their traits

------

If anybody is interested in learning more about temperaments and learning styles, please refer to this thread: What is your temperament and learning style?


----------



## Sparky

Examples of people from each political personality:

National Socialist:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jada_Pinkett_Smith

Capital Socialist:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selena

Social Capitalist:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oprah_Winfrey

National Capitalist:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mila_Kunis

Social Communist:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teresa_Teng

Capital Communist: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharon_Tate

Social Neutral Communist:
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catherine,_Duchess_of_Cambridge

Capital Neutral Communist:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madonna_(entertainer)


----------



## Sparky

This is an update to the examples of people in relation to political personality, as well as added information in regards to political personality and ego- or ille-based guides. For examples of people in political personality, I have replaced Mila Kunis (who is likely a Capital Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, instead of National Capitalist) with Peng Liyuan, the wife of Xi Jinping. Other people replaced is Avril Lavigne with Madonna (because Madonna has clearer photos of the face without heavy makeup), and Lady Gaga with Yang Mi (because Lady Gaga is ENFJ, instead of ENTP as with the other examples).

Ego-based guides is about improving the self in relation to others, or when a person is comparing himself to others, and asking "if he can do it, then I can do it". It is also based on how "staying still is to be left behind, and moving forward is to stay still". On the other hand, the Ille-based guides is about how to help others, or understanding what others expect of you. It is asking "how can I help or what can I do for others and society", and "what needs to be done to satisfy a desire or want". This information partly comes from articles by Erin Pavlina, in which she discusses Fear-based guides: Fear-based Guides Part I, Fear-based Guides Part II


----------



## Rventurelli

Seems to _biased_ in favour of _Communists_ in my opinion.


----------



## Sparky

I want to update the relationship between personality and love language:


Neutral Social Communist – Affirmation and service love language 
Neutral Capital Communist – Affirmation and gifting love language
Olfactory temperament – Gifting and quality time love language
Auditory temperament – Service and gifting love language
Visual temperament – Affirmation and physical intimacy love language


----------



## Sparky

A well developed National Capitalist represents positivity-or-positive-thinking and hope-for-the-present

A well-developed National Socialist represents expecting-great-things or hope-for-the-future

Your parents are your greatest counselors. Your mother represents positive thinking and positivity, while your father represents hope for the future.

An update to the National Socialist (I couldn't find a famous female National Socialist ENTP, so Moon Jae-in will stand in as a male example), Neutral Social Communist (while Kate Middleton is a good example, I feel Zaha Hadid is a better example by virtue of her affirmation love language, instead of physical intimacy love language as with Kate Middleton), and Neutral Capital Communist (I feel like Madonna might have been Social Communist, visual temperament, hands-on learner, affirmation love language, instead of a Neutral Capital Communist). Another example of Neutral Capital Communist would be Thomas Edison, though I feel Barbara Marciniak is a good female example.


----------



## Sparky

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-internal-feelings-emotions-based-people.html

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...oject-oriented-discovery-oriented-people.html

Information about the Frequency-based beings and Career-orientations also belong in MBTI+


----------



## Sparky

Here is a diagram showing the existence of frequency-based types in MBTI+ typing









I have also updated the diagram on romantic compatibility for political personality types, namely, by including the principles that "All is One" and "There is enough for all"


----------



## Sparky

Career-orientation types

I have created a picture or diagram to summarize the three variations in career-orientation:

Amy Latina - Project-oriented; inspiration-based; "mesomorph" or "rugged"

Teresa Teng - Service-oriented, love-based, "endomorph" or "round"

Rika Izumi - Discovery-oriented, joy-based, "ectomorph" or "thin"


----------



## Sparky

A summary of the career-orientations:

Primary orientation: this is the quality you bring to a group of people just by being who you are
•Project-oriented: desires to inspire others and achieve something together
•Service-oriented: desires to feel needed and loved
•Discovery-oriented: desires for personal freedom and joy

Secondary orientation: this is the quality you want others to experience or have
•Project-oriented secondary: desires others to feel appreciated 
•Service-oriented secondary: desires others to feel loved and satisfied
•Discovery-oriented secondary: desires others to feel gratitude and joyful

Tertiary orientation: this is the quality you seek to experience or feel
•Project-oriented tertiary: seeks out feelings of appreciation and inspiration
•Service-oriented tertiary: seeks out feelings of comfort and satisfaction
•Discovery-oriented tertiary: seeks out feelings of joy and uniqueness


----------



## Sparky

The previous career-orientation diagram has to do with Social Communist political personality for the Energy-based beings, and now I have created a diagram showcasing the Capital Communist Energy-based beings, with respect to career-orientation personality types. In regards to preferences or focus, the Project-oriented people "have courage", Service-oriented people "have heart", and Discovery-oriented people "have brain". The career-orientation personality types or temperaments are observable, especially with knowledge of MBTI and some understanding of political personality types.

These are the individuals on Wikipedia, in case anyone's interested: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wu_Zhonghua
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleksandr_Vasilevsky
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilya_Repin


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Sparky said:


> Here is a diagram showing the existence of frequency-based types in MBTI+ typing
> 
> View attachment 803187
> 
> 
> I have also updated the diagram on romantic compatibility for political personality types, namely, by including the principles that "All is One" and "There is enough for all"
> 
> View attachment 803189


Cool Concept! But why does Putin have the same face as Lenin in this picture?


----------



## Sparky

Mister Bimbo said:


> Cool Concept! But why does Putin have the same face as Lenin in this picture?


Haha, must be a slip of the tongue, thanks for catching that! It's actually Lenin.









----------

Here is a quick summary of the three frequencies (this information pertains to intuitives, while sensors, or sensing people, are grouped into a separate category):

*Energy-based being* - intellectual and open-minded; likes analyzing and reading on a wide-array of topics; prefers common understanding, freedom of expression, and information sharing

*Reptilian-based being* - competitive and promotion-oriented; likes living with structure and hierarchy; prefers amassing information or data, building relationships with higher-ups, and sharing information about life or personal experiences

*Emotions-based being* - goal-oriented and value-focused; likes details and organization; prefers order and mutual understanding through a code of conduct

*Sensors *- intellectual and family-oriented; likes honesty, reliability and dedication; prefers harmony, serving the common good, and respect for authority, elders and children


----------



## Sparky

Another analysis of the career-orientation temperaments:

I feel like these three temperaments: inspiration-based; contentment-based; joy-based extend to the realm of physical objects, sounds (like music or language), and colors as well. In fact, if you go from inspiration to joy, the energy feels like that of expansion, while the energy is like contraction when going from joy to inspiration. For example, Inspiration-based primary and Love-based secondary (also Love-based primary and Joy-based secondary) will have an "expanded" feel to it. On the other-hand, Joy-based primary and Love-based secondary (also Love-based primary and Inspiration-based secondary). For the Neutral Social and Neutral Capital Communists, their orientations appear to be Inspiration-based primary and Joy-based secondary, and Joy-based primary and Inspiration-based secondary; their energy feels rather neutral, possibly chaotic, neither expansion or contraction, though more research is needed to verify this.


----------



## Sparky

I have been thinking about the different people, and while there are there major categories of Reptilian-based beings, Energy-based beings, and Emotions-based beings, other people like sensors, those with different love languages as opposed to affirmation, and different temperaments also fill the divisions. So, I have created a simple diagram to illustrate this. This diagram is used as a reference.


----------



## Sparky

I have made a thread on Environment temperaments. More examples will be included in the future. Thank you for checking.















I have also posted about Energy-temperaments, specifically, contractive or expansive energy in objects:

https://www.personalitycafe.com/mye...s-action-real-life-examples-temperaments.html


----------



## Sparky

I'm updating the Environment temperaments thread, though if anyone is following this thread, you can check out the updated examples in these links. Thank you: 

It's important to note that there are designs and people who are about equally People, Bank, and Law (this is particularly so with Reptilian-based beings)

https://prnt.sc/lui6ig - architecture
http://prntscr.com/ltw6bl - mechas
https://prnt.sc/ltvwjl - dogs
https://prnt.sc/lubsmi - ants
http://prntscr.com/lwix9g - Operating Systems
http://prntscr.com/lwixn0 - chopsticks
http://prntscr.com/lzcrm7 - Disney characters
http://prntscr.com/lzcrw1 - Machete
http://prntscr.com/lzcs3f - Sci-fi helmets
http://prntscr.com/lzcsfj - military planes


----------



## Sparky

I have created a thread about Experience Temperaments, where it figures out people's preferred sources of learning. 

*Truth-oriented* people like to learn from facts, and study scientific phenomenon, or to advance scientific studies and technological progress
*Wisdom-oriented* people like to learn from the stories of others, where they glean sources of wisdom, about understanding themselves, promoting understanding, and how to live a more fulfilling life
*XP-oriented* people like to learn from personal experiences, where they try out new, and interesting or exciting opportunities, which helps with finding novel sources and new ideas.









You can also view the picture here (if you are not logged in): http://prntscr.com/m413pc


----------



## Sparky

This is to add the Information sharing and processing temperaments (info-proc temperament):

People's thought process differ, depending on how they process and share information. There is usually a dominant process, and a secondary process. People usually develop one over the others, and prefer to use that one in situations. Sometimes, people might switch to a secondary temperament to "get along" with peers, though prolonged use of their secondary temperament can cause mental exhaustion. There are four temperaments:

*Mental-oriented temperament ("ideas" people) *- People with this as their dominant temperament often appear like they are full of thoughts and ideas. This temperament appears to be especially prominent in “Emotion-beings" or Ascended beings

*Shoeing-oriented temperament ("in the shoes of others" people) *- People with this temperament as dominant usually appear very serious or stern. They feel what it's like to be in the shoes of others, or to be in the "skin of other people". Reptilian beings are especially prominent in having this temperament for primary or secondary

*Emotions-oriented temperament (people with "Feels") *- People with this dominant temperament often appear very calm and thoughtful. They communicate with others by processing their internal feelings and emotions. People with the olfactory temperament often have this as their dominant info-proc temperament.

*Goals-oriented temperament (people who "are going to places") *- People with this dominant temperament often appear like they are constantly looking for something to do. They often think about what they would like to accomplish, and what steps to take to get there. Many people with the Service love language often have this as their dominant info-proc temperament.









For those not logged in, you can view the diagram (which summarizes the information) here: http://prntscr.com/mazu0b


----------



## Sparky

Here is information relating to Interest-Orientation Temperaments:

Different people have different interests, or areas where they are more concerned about, which are detailed as follows:

*Ideas and knowledge*: people with this interest-orientation temperament live in a world of ideas and thoughts. They are interested in new ways of thinking or new perspectives. People with this temperament are also more likely to want others to listen to them, or convince others to their point of view (power), especially when they were younger. 

*Appearance and individuality*: people with this interest-orientation temperament value individual differences and opinions. They seek resolutions through dialogue. People with this temperament are more likely to care about their appearance or social status (respect), especially when young. 

*Doing and harmony*: people with this interest-orientation temperament value taking action, and continuously working through difficulties. They seek harmony with others, and with the environment. People with this temperament are more like to care about getting what they want, or achieving what they desire ("money" or resources), especially when young.


----------



## Sparky

Values-oriented Temperaments (or Values-centered Temperaments) is a temperament system explained in the book 7 Habits of Highly Effective People. I feel like it's a very important temperament system to mention, because the values-orientation can also be gleaned from looks. The values-orientations can be used to find why people make certain decisions, or explain certain aspects of their life-history. The centers are:

Spouse-centered
Family-centered
Career or job-centered
Money-centered
Possessions-centered
Church or organization-centered
Friend-centered
Enemy-centered
Pleasure-centered
Self-centered
Principles-centered

The principles-centered or principles-oriented temperament appears to be especially prominent in ISTJ, as they often base their decisions on what they read in books, what were taught by parents, or peers and society.


----------



## Sparky

I have written about Optimal Sleep Time Temperaments, or Destiny TemperamentsSleep Time Temperaments, or Destiny Temperaments:

This is a summary:

Everyone has an optimal sleep time, where their heart gets most well rested. This also determines the kind of roles that person will be doing in society. Please keep in mind that there are also physical angel numbers for each Optimal Sleep Time or Destiny Temperament. For example, if someone works in data entry, he might also be considered for the data entry group leader or manager position, especially if his physical angel number is a twelve. Below are the list of optimal sleep times, and their associated tasks or roles:

6pm - simple assistant tasks
7pm - repetitive (data entry, moving, cleaning or custodial tasks)
8pm - skill-oriented tasks, UI design tasks, physical fitness coaches
9pm - creative tasks, military planning tasks, counselling tasks
10pm - research and product development tasks
11pm - public relations tasks, sales tasks
12pm - management and administrative tasks

These are the physical angel numbers (this is a rough outline):

Physical Angel #13: Reducing complexity, counselling, personnel management, creative arts
Physical Angel #12: Administration, development, dealing with maximum complexity
Physical Angel #11: Administrative assistant
Physical Angel #9: Story writers and reporters
Physical Angel #8: Programmers
Physical Angel #7: Front desk
Physical Angel #5: Office workers
Physical Angel #3: Drivers, office assistants
Physical Angel #2: Clowns and goofs

When checking the Emotional Angel Number, please also consider the Emotional Angel Number, which determines whether the person is likely to do something that causes others anguish or sadness. This is usually the case when the person's emotional Angel Number has the 0. You can read more about Angel Numbers here: Angel Numbers – Learn the Angel Number Meanings Today

12-1 - People with the 12-1 Angel Number are relatively stable, with many of their emotional-spiritual issues worked out

12-0 - People with the 12-0 Angel Number means there is something that's keeping them from achieving their comfort zone. This can cause problems, if such people are placed in areas of great responsibility, as they have a greater potential to cause others sadness or anger.

12:0_6 - People with the Emotion Angel Number 6 usually have worries or fears that they hold onto. This, coupled with how they are 12-0, means that they are likely to act out in sadness or anger, even if they appear fine on the surface.

12:1_6 - People with Emotional Angel Number 6, along with 12-1, means that they are facing temporary worries or fears. It could be something is troubling them, or that they are finding themselves in an uncomfortable situation.


----------



## Sparky

I think the political temperaments can be revised, in that there are only two political temperaments: Capital Communists and Social Communists. The National Social Communists appear to be just Capital Communists having the Service Love Language, while the National Capital Communists are just Social Communists with the Gifting Love Language. Capital Socialists appear to be mainly just Capital Communist INFJ, and ENFP of the Discovery temperament, while Social Capitalists appear to be just Discovery temperament Social Communist ENTP. The Neutral Social Communist are just Social Communists having the Service Love Language, while the Neutral Capital Communists are just Capital Communists having the Gifting Love Language.


----------



## Sparky

I am updating the example of the Ascended Being (previously titled Emotions-based Being) in Frequency-based Temperament. I realize that the previous examples were of INTJ, and then ENFP, so with the new information (thanks sm1), comes the update.


----------



## Sparky

Here is the example diagram for Role Temperaments (previously titled Destiny Temperaments):


----------



## Sparky

These are example diagrams for Frequency-Based Temperaments (or Frequency Temperaments)

The first example diagram shows a side-by-side comparison among Capital Communist (CapCom) INFJ, of the XP-oriented growth temperament, using Frequency temperaments: Energy being (Douyu.tv streamer 乌克兰小逗包 or Wookehlan Xiaodoubao), Reptilian being (Youtube food ranger Trevor James), and Ascended being (Douyu.tv streamer 冯提莫 or FenngTeeMmo). 









The second example diagram shows a side-by-side comparison between the Energy being, CapCom Wisdom-oriented INFJ (Douyu.tv streamer 安雅sylvia or Ahn-Ya Sylvia), and the Ascended being, CapCom Wisdom-oriented INFJ (Douyu.tv streamer 李在悧LEEJ or LiZaiLee LEEJ).


----------



## Sparky

Here are examples of the Values Temperaments, using anime characters:


----------



## Sparky

I feel like the Affirmation love language has two sides, in the realm of Physical intimacy love language, and of Quality time love language. It appears that among intuitives, people with the Service love language are naturally attracted to people with the Gifting love language, though for intuitives with the affirmation love language, if that person is also a Social Communist, then he is likely to be attracted to an intuitive or someone with the physical intimacy love language. If that person is Capital Communist, someone with the Quality time love language might find greater attraction. Physical intimacy love language and Quality time love language can be viewed as siblings in this manner.


----------



## Sparky

The Assertive/Charmer (Nonaggression) and Empathic/Intentpathic will be added into this MBTI+ thread, because I feel it warrants consideration when discussing personality types. While people can display both qualities of each, they tend to have a preference for one, just like how most people have a preference for either the right-hand or the left-hand. A basic definition of the terms:

*Charmer*: People who are known to be nonaggressive, though they can bottle up their anger and unleash it when they are grieving. When charmers are attacked, they tend to scream in alarm, instead of scream as a way of unleashing fighting energy
*Assertive*: People who are known for their aggression, or how they are able to work themselves into a murderous rage, or who are likely to strike out in anger. Aggressors scream as a way of unleashing fighting energy, instead of sounding the alarm

*Empathic*: People who understand or pay attention to others' feelings, emotions, and senses
*Intentpathic*: People who understand or pay attention to others' intentions, desires, and wants

These two dichotomies give rise to four states, as described in the book, _On Killing_: 

*Sheep*: Charmer and Empathic; most people are described as sheep, in that they are nonaggressive, and empathize with others
*Sheepdog*: Assertive and Empathic; sheepdogs are known to be aggressive, though they tend to standup to bullies, instead of humiliating other people
*Wilddog*: Charmer and Intentpathic; these people are not aggressive, though they can bottle up their anger, and unleash it when they have grieved for too long, or when they can no longer hide their hurtful intentions. They tend to understand the intentions, desires, and wants of others, so can use this to be abusive or manipulative, or to be a provider
*Wolf*: Assertive and Intentpathic: these are people are known to be aggressive, and they focus on other people's intentions, desires and wants. Many psychopathic killers are described as being wolves, though they can also channel these qualities for good, such as being providers in times of chaos or disorder (by focusing all their attention on securing needs)

For more information about these terms, you can check this thread: https://www.personalitycafe.com/gen...humans-sheeps-sheepdogs-wild-dogs-wolves.html


----------



## Sparky

Here is the thread on the Champion Temperaments (for future updates)

View attachment 822075


If you are not logged in, please view here: Visionneuse images - Noelshack - http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/16/4/1555576040-champion-temp2.jpg


----------



## Sparky

For some reason, the Champion Temperament image wasn't attached correctly, so here it is again:









I feel like the National Capitalists (Gifting love language, Social Communists) actually belong to the Capital Communist branch, in how they are more interested in "local news" than "global news", while National Socialists (Service love language, Capital Communists) belong to the Social Communist branch, in how they are more interested in the "out there" rather than the "now here". 

I hypothesize that for the Social Communists, if a person of the same MBTI, Growth Temperament, and Love Language, but different learning style come together, then they become more interested in their inferior (tertiary) growth temperament, which might be used carefree-wise. For the Capital Communist, if a person of the same MBTI, Growth Temperament, Love Language, but different learning style come together, then they are likely to be more interested in their primary Growth Temperament, or that their primary Growth Temperament will be reinforced. This might only pertain to Energy beings (Heart-meld Frequency Temperament), however.


----------



## Sparky

The Four Psychic Modalities and Two Intuitive Modality Preferences, as mentioned by Erin Pavlina and Melanie Beckler. 

The *four psychic modalities*, with their descriptions, are:

*Claircognizant or Claircognizance*: "Clear knowing" or the ability to get information as a direct download. People who has this as their dominant psychic modality identify with the phrase: "I just now it". 
*Clairaudient or Clairaudience*: "Clear hearing" or the ability to hear information presented as a voice. People with this dominant psychic modality identify with the phrases: "that little voice says" or "my little voice tells me". 
*Clairsentient or Clairsentience*: "Clear feeling" or the ability to feel or sense something in the body pretaining to a situation or experience, or with regards to making decisions. People who has this as their dominant psychic modality identify with the phrase "I have a bad (or great) feeling about this", or "I don't feel good" or "I feel great about this".
*Clairvoyant or Clairvoyance*: "Clear seeing" or the ability to see something in the mind's eye about a situation, or when making a decision. People with clairvoyant dominant say things as "I saw that coming", or "no wonder I was getting those images".

The *two intuitive modalities* are:

*Clairalient or Clairalience*: "Clear smelling" or the ability to translate experiences, situations, or decisions. People who prefer this like to translate experiences, people or situations into smells. They identify more with phrases such as "this smells fishy" or "it smells wonderful".

*Clairgustant or Clairgustance*: "Clear tasting" or the ability to translate experiences, people, and situations into tastes. They can judge whether a situation or person is pleasant by getting a taste in the mouth. People with the claigustant dominant intuitive modality prefer phrases such as "that tastes really good", "it's so tasty", or "that left a bad feeling in my mouth".

Modalities as exhibited by wrist and pocket watches:








Please view this if you are not logged in: Visionneuse images - Noelshack - http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/19/7/1557631203-modalities-watches.jpg

Modalities as exhibited by dogs:








Please click this link to view, if not logged in: Visionneuse images - Noelshack - http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/19/7/1557631137-modalities-dogs.jpg

Modalities as exhibited by cats:








Please click this link to view, if not logged in: Visionneuse images - Noelshack - http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/19/7/1557631140-modalities-cats.jpg

Modalities as exhibited by military camouflage:








Please click this link to view, if not logged in: Visionneuse images - Noelshack - http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/19/7/1557647570-psychic-intuitive-modalities-cams.jpg


----------



## Sparky

Career-Temperament examples for ENTP, auditory learners, Capital Communists, Energy-based beings, Wisdom-oriented Growth Temperament








If you are not logged in, please view the image using this link: Visionneuse images - Noelshack - http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/22/4/1559234276-career-temp-capcom.jpg


----------



## Sparky

Here is a diagram showing the Modalities and Champion Temperaments together, using INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learners, physical intimacy love language, Naruto characters as examples:

Jiraiya - Charmer+Empathic (Sheep), Clairaudience 
Shisui Uchiha - Assertive+Empathic (Sheepdog), Claircognizance 
Zabuza Momochi - Charmer+Intentpathic (Wilddog), Clairsentience
Jugo - Assertive+Intentpathic (Wolf), Clairvoyance
Orochimaru - Charmer+Intentpathic (Wilddog) 2, Clairgustance
A (Fourth Raikage) - Assertive+Intentpathic (Wolf) 2, Clairalience








If you are not logged in, please view the image using this link: http://www.noelshack.com/2019-23-3-1559756834-modalities-naruto.jpg


----------



## Sparky

The Five Emotional Repressions have been discussed by Neale Donald Walsch, in his book _Conversations with God_. Basically:

*Sadness *is natural emotion that allows people to let go of something or someone important to them. When people feel it's wrong to experience sadness, and therefore, repress it, then it becomes depression-pessimism.

*Anger *is a natural emotion that allows people to say no. When people feel it's wrong to be angry, and it becomes repressed, then anger turns to rage. 

*Fear *is a natural emotion that allows people to be more cautious and self-protective. When people feel it's wrong to feel scared or fearful, then it becomes repressed, and can turn to panic.

*Envy *is a natural emotion that encourages people to expand their horizons, enlarge their expectations, and to strive for something. When people feel it's wrong to be envious, then it can turn to jealousy through repression. 

*Love *is a natural emotion that allows people to give and receive without limit or conditions. When people feel it's wrong to love someone under whatever condition or limitation, then love becomes repressed, and can turn to possessiveness. 

There is one other emotion not mentioned, and that's belief:

*Belief *is a natural emotion that allows people to trust others around him. When people feel it's wrong to be trusting or unconditionally believing in the goodness of others, then it becomes repressed, which can become suspiciousness. 

For Unconditional Love and Unconditional Belief, I have covered the two topics in greater detail in this thread: https://www.personalitycafe.com/gen...es-caused-repression-neale-donald-walsch.html

Emotional repressions (or lack thereof), can affect how people view life:

People choose their thoughts-expectations, and the grandest thoughts-expectations can be had through a well-developed envy.
People choose their happiness, and the greatest happiness can be had through well-developed sadness.
People choose to love, though the most unconditional love comes from fully developed anger.
People choose to believe in the goodness of others, though the most unshakable belief comes from fully developed fear.

To experience more Unconditional Love, giving thanks to every blessing is an important step. To experience Unconditional Belief, it's important to bless everything. 

Interestingly, emotional repressions or developments can also be observed in art, as well as people. Due to this, people can also detect emotional repressions in animals, which is possibly one reason for anthropomorphism, or attributing animal qualities to people, or relating human qualities and stories to animals. This is not to say that animals experience emotions on the level humans do, or that there are such emotions being suppressed by every member of that species, just that the look of animals show what emotions are repressed. For example, goldfishes (orange colored fishes) seemingly have very little emotional repression, compared to their "natural" counterparts, the "normal" colored fishes. 

Below is a diagram showing emotional repression in posters, of famous manga or film:

View attachment 827735

If you are not logged in, or would like to view larger image, please click here: http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/31/4/1564672582-emotional-repression-posters.jpg

It's also important to note that people can have two, three, four or five emotions repressed. Altogther, there are 64 different combinations of emotional repression (or development, depending on how you look at it, especially if you are more Love-prone or Belief-prone). These 64 combinations come from the six basic emotions of love, belief, fear, anger, sadness, and envy.


----------



## soop

Sparky said:


> Capital Socialists - Republicans
> 
> Social Capitalists - Democrats


I thought it was funny that I couldn't decide which of these descriptions suited me best as this actually mirrors the dilemma I have IRL when it comes to politics.


----------



## Sparky

This has ought to have been included here earlier. It has the love languages in diagram-picture form, including the Political Personalities (SoCom or Social Communist, and CapCom, or Capital Communist). 

https://www.personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/1314593-mbti-five-love-languages.html

Currently, I'm working on the Emotional Directions, because it appears that even though emotions get suppressed, there are "natural" directions where people channel their emotions without emotional suppression. In other words, it's the "direction" where they channel their attention-energy. This has been discussed a bit in the Emotional Developments thread, though there will be diagrams demonstrating this, by using car designs as examples. The Emotional Directions are: Self, Mental, Actions, Others, Body, Responsibility, and Indispensability. 

Another aspect is the Angelic Emotions, which I'm starting to glean using secondary Clairsentience modality.

I also want to cover Colors in Personality, specifically as it relates to Role Temperaments, Modalities, and also Humors (people's view on life, and what they think is funny). This gets into MBTI++ territory, because it goes even further, as it builds on the concepts covered in the MBTI+. It's not derived directly from observing MBTI in people, though from the systems mentioned in MBTI+.


----------



## Sparky

*Emotional Direction Temperaments:
*
Emotional Direction Temperaments help determine where people focus their attention on or towards mostly. For example, if it's the Mind, then the person will likely spend more time wondering about things and events. If it's the Self, then more time spent thinking about what makes the self satisfied. If it's Others, then more time spent thinking about getting along with others. If it's doing, then there will be a lot of thinking about what's to be done, or what to do next. Similarly, if it's Body, then more time thinking about bodily needs, or how to coordinate with the body in doing some task. 

Emotional Direction Temperament is most evident in Energy beings, and not so apparent in Sensors, Reptilians, Ascended beings, and Neutral Capital and Neutral Social Communists. It's also markedly less evident in Parent-Protector beings (similar to Ascended Energy beings, though different in certain aspects, especially the manifestation of Emotional Repressions or lack-thereof). 

The Emotional aspect in the name has to do with the Emotional Repressions, in that while certain aspects of a person's life might be a result of Emotional Repressions, in terms of the Dominant Emotional Direciton, then that area will be significantly less affected by the Emotional Repressions. For example, a Mind-oriented individual, with Body-orientation being weakest, might not be well-coordinated in terms of physical fulfillment, so if there is Emotional Repression (or was), then the person might have certain issues, such as with excess weight, or poorer eye sight. 









Emotional Directions in Cars: https://postimg.cc/1n7rGvWw and https://postimg.cc/wRsLhgRY
Emotional Directions in Anime: https://postimg.cc/56L8y9Mw


----------



## Sparky

Relationship Temperament is about treating others how they would like to be treated. If people treat each other in the person's prefered method of treatment, then communication becomes smoother, and there is more information available to be felt and communicated. Just like how people look at cats differently than they would a cow or elephant, it's important to look at different people differently in the aspect of their Relationship Temperament, from the perspective of the person doing the looking. 

Notes on Relationship Temperament with respect to MBTI+:

Energy beings usually treat each other as either friend, lover, or work buddy.

Claircog-Claigust INFJ Energy beings, Sheepdog Champion Temperament, have the ability to treat everyone as a Lover-primary Work buddy-secondary, while Clairvis-Clairgust INTJ Energy beings, Sheepdog Champion Temperament, have the ability to treat everyone as a Lover-primary Friend-secondary.

Friend Relationship Temperament (RT): Reptilians and Ascended beings usually treat each other as friends. Energy beings will often find that their Friend Relationship can be with people of the opposite sex, or being "just friends", even though it might appear they are in a relationship, like going out for food, shopping or watching a movie.

Certain Reptilian beings like to be treated as friends, lovers, or work buddies by their Energy being counterparts.

Ascended Energy beings like to be treated as parents

Ascended Reptilian beings like to be treated as grandparents (treated with deep respect and humbleness)

Sensors, homosexuals, transsexuals like to be treated as vases (look but don't touch)

Claircog-Claigust Energy beings and Clairvis-Clairgust Energy beings often view each other as colleagues (understand but don't judge)

People with the same MBTI and love language often use the Self RT, to better understand oneself, use self reflection, and drive for self-improvement or motivation

The Woo-Aww-Wow is used for seeing someone who feels very uplifting. You feel uplifted by being with such people. They feel like your "Creators". 

My-Everything is used by Energy beings with their Sensor counterparts (Shadow Self, or MBTI cognitive function order reversed). They make things feel like it's all worth it, especially given what's known at the time of decision making. 

Object is usually not used on a person, though it's when someone is annoyed and doesn't want another person's affection, or emotional attachment. It sends a clear message to the other person not to get emotionally attracted.









Relationship Temperament using Birds as examples: https://postimg.cc/9DbPHyKD , https://postimg.cc/HVG9wYbk and https://postimg.cc/LJ2kWxCd









Relationship Temperament using Japanese tattoos as examples: https://postimg.cc/SnGLbHjL , https://postimg.cc/LJSk7m46 and https://postimg.cc/hJPLDM7k


----------



## Sparky

The following topic is the Blood Temperament. While the Blood Temperament has to do with personality, it appears to be Frequency Temperament specific, in that it mainly deals with Energy beings. On the other hand, the part about diet might be more encompassing, as it deals with the acidity of the stomach, and how well a person handles red meat. In any case, Blood Temperament ought to be mentioned as one of the temperament systems, even if most people only use it as a reference to diet, not personality.

More information can be found in this thread:








Blood Type Personality Theory - Blood Temperaments


The existence of blood types is discovered in 1901, and it was also when the study of personality and psychology became increasingly popular. How personality is influenced by blood type was first popularized by the Japanese, specifically, in a book on the subject by Masahiko Nomi. Since then...




www.personalitycafe.com





Here is a simple description of each type in the Blood Temperaments:

Type O: Ambitious, athletic, self-confident, insensitive, arrogant

Type A: Conservative, reserved, obsessive, stubborn, perfectionist

Type B: Creative, passionate, flexible, individualistic, irresponsible, self-centered

Type AB: Controlled, rational, empathic, critical, aloof 

Below is a summary of the diet for each type:

Blood Type O (most acidic stomach): Eat primarily meat and vegetables. Limit dairy products and grains.

Blood Type A (least acidic stomach): Eat primarily vegetables and certain fish. Limit red meat.

Blood Type B: Eat primarily vegetables, and lamb or smaller portions of beef. Limit wheat, chicken, and shellfish.

Blood Type AB: Mixture of Type A and B. Limit wheat and shellfish.


----------



## Sparky

Generational Temperament

The following deals with changes in physical features of people sharing the same MBTI+. This happens when the "older generationa" moves on to become Ascended Energy beings, while a "younger generation" with heightened telepathic-emotional connections take over. The differences are noticeable, even if they are only born a few years apart.

You can find more information about it in this thread: Personality Cafe


























You can also view the diagrams here: Album — Postimage.org


----------



## Sparky

Besides Racial Temperaments (which I'm not allowed to discuss on this forum), here are additional Temperament systems:

Orwell Temperament deals with how people take information:

*Conformists *adhere to mainstream views. They take-in information that help confirm their perspectives about family and society. They are likely to reject alternative views or information that do not conform to their visions.

*Enablers *will listen to and consider alternative views, though will also find ways to refute them. If no refutations are available, they will kindly listen and not speak. They only accept information that will help them in their endeavors.

*Strategists *will listen to alternative views and question the reasons behind them. They will consider the information from different angles, and bend the rules if doing so can bring benefits.

*Pioneers *look for new information and different perspectives in the area of their interests, and like to share them with others. They are interested in new ways of doing, and trying out something new. They sometimes question mainstream accounts or news channels, and do things their own way or find the truth for themselves.

Source:

Lessons from George Orwell's '1984'









Orwell Temperaments: Four Types of How People Respond to...


While Environment Temperament is how people prefer to learn information, Growth Temperament is the preference for source of information, and Intelligence Temperament is what people prefer to do with the data they gather, Orwell Temperament is about how people respond to or filter gathered...




www.personalitycafe.com





The three basic types of intelligence in the *Intelligence Temperaments* are Memory-based Intelligence, Analytics-based Intelligence, and Logic-based Intelligence.

*Memory-based Intelligence* - is adept at memorizing information, and can quickly understand the contents of something read. These people tend to be very passionate in whatever they do.
*Analytical or Tinkerer-based Intelligence* - finds what works and what doesn't work, and the reasons or why one thing works better than another. They tend to be patient and persistent in their interests.
*Logic-based Intelligence* - prefers to understand the cause-and-effect, particularly when it comes to numbers, or logical things. They tend to be very steady with what they do









Intelligence Temperaments: Five Fundamental...


While the Nine Types of Intelligence just about covers every aspects of what people do, there apparently are three fundamental temperaments, with a primary, secondary, and tertiary function, that govern people's preference for analyzing the data they gather. While Environment Temperament deals...




www.personalitycafe.com





*Work Temperament* deals with what the job brings to the person:

*Inspiration-based Work Temperament* like to feel inspired by what they do, or to inspire others with their work.

*Contentment-based Work Temperament* like to feel contented by what they do, or to provide others with a feeling of contentment.

*Joy-based Work Temperament* like to feel joyful with what they do, or to provide others with a sense of joy.

One can have a primary and secondary Work Temperament.









MBTI+: Work Temperament


While Career Temperament is about how people like to work with others (Project-oriented wants to work as a group, Service-oriented wants to work by providing some service, and Discovery-oriented wants to work by helping others discover something), Work Temperament is about what the job brings to...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Sparky

In the *Motivation Temperament*:

There are people who appear to be mainly Task-oriented, Respect-oriented, or Money-oriented.

Task-oriented people focus on servicing others by completing a task. They tend to be fairly introspective and quiet, silently completing their work or busying with their interests.

Respect-oriented people focus on giving and providing respect to others. They tend to be fairly cheerful and easy-going.

Money-oriented people focus on rapid expansion and searching for the "greener pastures". They tend to be fairly talkative, and laid-back.

Sensors appear to have all three about equally, without any one temperament predominating.

It appears that people can have one primary and one secondary, hence there are:

Task-oriented primary Respect-oriented secondary like to be respected for their work
Task-oriented primary Money-oriented secondary like their work to be widely used
Respect-oriented primary Task-oriented secondary like to contribute in a meaningful way
Respect-oriented primary Money-oriented secondary like to be acknowledged by their skills
Money-oriented primary Task-oriented secondary like their work to be valuable to the recipient
Money-oriented primary Respect-oriented secondary like to transmit ideas or thoughts and be applauded for it

Motivation Temperament also shows up in Frequency Temperament to identify specific groups of people. For Draco beings in the Frequency Temperament, Ni-Dom Draco beings appear to be Money-oriented primary, while Ne-Dom Draco beings are Task-oriented primary. Bird people Ne-Dom and Ni-Dom are both Respect-oriented primary.

Task-oriented people are naturally interested in what society needs or what needs to be done, can be taken care of or cared for.

Respect-oriented people are naturally interested in what can be done to grow or improve the self, in terms of developing intellectually, emotionally and spiritually.

Money-oriented people are naturally interested in how people treat each other.

Money-oriented people are naturally interested in how people treat each other
Money-oriented people are naturally inclined to have a routine

Task-oriented people are naturally interested in what society needs and what needs to be cared for, completed or done
Task-oriented people are naturally inclined to have responsibility (taking responsibility, and not blaming others for one's problems)

Respect-oriented people are naturally interested in what can be done to grow or improve the self, intellectually, emotionally and spiritually
Respect-oriented people are naturally inclined to be good to the poor (being good and kind to everyone, including the poor)

Respect-oriented people have "be strong" as their goal

Money-oriented people have "be kind" as their goal

Task-oriented people have "be beneficial" as their goal

There are different ways of thanking for energetic information, especially with respect to the Motivation Temperament:

It appears that Token-oriented can be given red packets in the mind. In China, red packets are money envelopes, as a way of bringing a smile to the recipient.

Words of gratitude can also be spoken in the mind. At times, it might feel easier to say "thank you" in another language, depending on the situation and feeling.

For people who are Respect-oriented, delicious food can be presented the mind.









Motivation Temperaments: Task-oriented...


There are people who appear to be mainly Task-oriented, Respect-oriented, or Money-oriented. Task-oriented people focus on servicing others by completing a task. They tend to be fairly introspective and quiet, silently completing their work or busying with their interests. Respect-oriented...




www.personalitycafe.com





















motivation temperament color patterns — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Sparky

Angel Number Manifestation (aka Enneagram or Natural Number)

It's explained by Melanie Beckler that Angel Numbers are often series of numbers (like on a digital clock) that hold particular meaning to a person. Interestingly, the numbers also appear in the physical to show up as personality, as in the Enneagram or Natural Number.


Angel NumberMeaning1Stay positive and have faith in self. Believe in yourself, and there is a routine for everything2Expect great things ahead. Hope for the future, and plan ahead3Feel the love and presence of the Ascended Masters. You are supported, so stay sure footed4Call on angels for protection and clearer connection to spirit guides. Angels and spirit guides are there to assist, ask and you will be answered5Expect positive changes to come. Positive changes are coming, know that there is a right way to do anything, so seek the righteous path for wisdom, truth, or your dream life6Release fears and worries about money or appearance to the Universe, know that the Energetic plane is there for the benefit of all7You are traveling on the path laid out by yourself ten years ago, and are now on the right path to your goals, so stay persistent8You are on a path of wealth and abundance. You have enough to do what you want, so get active9You have all you need to achieve fulfillment. You have what you need to achieve your task, so stay true to your dream0All your dreams will come true, so call on Divine assistance to help release any sorrow and anger you might be experiencing

Guardians (8, 9, 1) - like to consider the larger picture. They might move and do things fairly fast, though get bogged down by tediousness. In the mind, they compensate faster movements with more careful mental processing, as they deal with multiple information and interests.

Dreamers (2, 3, 4) - like to keep a single goal in mind. They might move and do things slower, though they don't mind the tediousness, as long as it brings them closer to their goal. They compensate slower movements with more focused mental attention to a specific task.

Creators (5, 6, 7) - like to absorb information and learn new things. They move and do things at an average pace, not rushed like the Overseers or relaxed like the Dreamers. They are very focused with taking in information, and considering how such information relates to themselves.

To help understanding the next part, it's helpful to visualize the information in the grid pattern:

891234567

Determined (8, 2, 5) - They are very focused on skill oriented tasks, and becoming financially independent.

Realistic (9, 3, 6) - They are very focused on how to do things better, improving or determining the better way to do something.

Humane (1, 4, 7) - They are very focused on being independent-minded, and becoming more understanding of others.

With that, the Enneagram Chart makes more sense if it's like this:

















enneagram chart — Postimages







postimg.cc





If the wing direction is clockwise, and the person is 9w3 for example, then that person is likely to experience the "Universal Oneness" or "Cosmic Religious Feeling".

If the wing direction is counterclockwise, and the person is 9w6 for example, then that person is likely to experience the "think and you shall achieve" or "imagine and you shall have" feeling.

















enneagram feelingchart — Postimages







postlmg.cc





The Universal Oneness people (clockwise on the Enneagram chart) are more into being inspirational for others. They also are more adept at focusing love-happiness energy (happiness feeling from love energy comes more naturally for them).

The Think and You Shall Achieve people (counterclockwise on the Enneagram chart) are more into being character-driven for others. They also are more adept at focusing fun-joyful energy (joyful feeling from fun energy comes more naturally for them).

Interestingly, SoCom ENTP are Universal Oneness people, while CapCom ENTP are Think and You Shall Achieve people. On the other-hand, SoCom ENFP are Think and You Shall Achieve People, while CapCom ENFP are Universal Oneness people

For the INFJ, this depends on whether they are hands-on learner or auditory learner, as well as whether the person is Assertive or Charmer. SoCom Assertive, auditory learner INFJ are Think and You Shall Achieve people, while SoCom Assertive, hands-on learner INFJ are Universal Oneness people. Similarly, SoCom Charmer, auditory learner INFJ are Universal Oneness people, while SoCom Charmer, hands-on learner are Think and You Shall Achieve people.

For CapCom, Charmer auditory learner INFJ are Think and You Shall Achieve people, along with Assertive hands-on learner INFJ. Charmer hands-on learner CapCom INFJ are Universal Oneness people, along with Assertive CapCom auditory learner INFJ.

Information about the Champion Temperament (Assertive and Charmer dichotomy): MBTI+ Champion Temperaments: Assertive and Charmer...

Information about Political Temperament (SoCom and CapCom dichotomy):








MBTI+: Five Love Languages, Political Temperament and...


Personality is how people tell each other apart, and as suggests, the five love languages are no exception. The Five Love Languages has been discussed in the MBTI+ thread, and it's fairly self-explanatory as by the titles. Though this will contain diagrams, and is a place of discussion of the...




www.personalitycafe.com





Sensors (Mirror Self of Assertive Champion Temperament Energy beings) appear to have "Think and You Shall Achieve" primary for Fi-Te, and "Universal Oneness Feeling" primary if the Sensor uses Fe-Ti.

For the Ni-dominant In the same Political Temperament, if the Physical Intimacy Love Language people are of the Universal Oneness for example, then the Quality Time Love Language counter parts will be Think and You Shall Achieve people. This is the same for the Affirmation-primary people. So for example, if INFJ SoCom affirmation-primary Quality time love language secondary are Universal Oneness people, then INFJ SoCom affirmation-primary and Physical Intimacy love language secondary are Think and You Shall Have people.

Universal Oneness Feeling appears to be associated with Energy Sensitivity Intelligence, while Think and You Shall Have Feeling is associated with the Emotional Sensitivity Intelligence.

Here is a diagram showing examples of Benefactors (people who look for Emotional Gains), and Creditors (people who look for Resource Gains), using INFJ, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, SoCom-CapCom, Charmer Champion Temperament:

Interesting, there is also Clockwise and Counterclockwise energy with respect to Reincarnation energy, which might be related to Clockwise or Counterclockwise Enneagram Wings:









Clockwise and Counterclockwise Energy as People...


People reincarnate between male and female forms, and likewise, a Clockwise or Counterclockwise Energy can be observed in the mind from the environment. This Clockwise or Counterclockwise Energy might be related to the "Think and You Shall Have Feeling" or "Universal Oneness Feeling" (aka...




www.personalitycafe.com





In this sense, for the same MBTI+, if the female is Think-and-You-Shall-Achieve-Feeling primary, then the male has Universal-Oneness-Feeling primary.

For example, if INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Think and You Shall Achieve Feeling is female, then INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Universal Oneness person is male.









Creditor Benefactor personalitydiagram — Postimages

Additionally, whether Think-and-You-shall-Achieve-Feeling or Universal-Oneness-Feeling is primary also is independent of Champion Temperament. So, if a person of MBTI+ is Assertive Champion Temperament is Universal Oneness-Feeling, then the opposite sex person of MBTI+ is Charmer Champion Temperament and Universal Oneness-Feeling.

Interestingly, Maitre beings (of Heterosexual Sexual Temperament) are of same sex, though appear to be of the complementary Feeling Temperament as the Energy being.

For example, male INFJ SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Team Career Temperament, Energy being is Universal-Oneness-Feeling, though INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Team Career Temperament, Maitre being is Think-and-You-Shall-Achieve Feeling primary.

In the same sense, Nuwa beings (Maitre beings of Homosexual Sexual Temperament) are of opposite sex, though appear to be of the same *Feeling Temperament* as the Energy being. For example, male INFJ SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Team Career Temperament, Assertive Champion Temperament, Energy being is Universal-Oneness-Feeling, though female INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Team Career Temperament, Assertive Champion Temperament, Nuwa being is also Universal-Oneness-Feeling primary.

*Body Type Temperament*, and *Somatotype (Body Shape)*, which relates to Angel Number Manifestation (ANM):

Descriptions for each somatotype:
*Ectomorphic* (thin): relates to Angel Number Manifestations 5, 6, 7 (described as having a knack for information or expertise). They appear to be better in-tuned with the Heart Energy.*

*Mesomorphic* (muscular): relates to Angel Numbers 8, 9, 1 (described as having charisma and are into the "big picture"). They appear to be better in-tuned with the Pineal Energy.

*Endomorphic* (chubby): relates to Angel Numbers 2, 3, 4 (described as being focused on building relationships and attracting attention). They appear to be better in-tuned with the Pubic Muscle Energy.

*It's worth mentioning that the different Energies can be connected to each other, so that the Pineal Energy is connected to the Heart Energy, and which is connected to the Pubic Muscle Energy.

Diagram showing the Somatotype as it relates to Angel Number Manifestation (ANM):

















enneagram bodytype — Postimages







postimg.cc





ANM 0 Body Type appears to be defined by those of Maitre beings

Another body type that appears to be ANM 0 is Pear or Apple shaped body, as depicted by Venus Figurines from 40,000 years ago. Pear or Apple shaped body represents Universal-Oneness-Feeling Energy type, while that for Maitre beings is of the Think-and-You-Shall Have-Feeling-Energy type.

Sensor beings also appear to have ANM 0 Body Type.

In the Frequency Temperament, people with the Pear or Apple shaped body are identified as Titan beings (and can even be called Generation V in the Generational Temperament).

Information about the Venus Figurine:








Venus Figurine


The term Venus figurine is used to describe the more than 200 small statuettes of voluptuous female figures that have been found at Upper Paleolithic sites across Europe and some parts of Asia. “When...




www.worldhistory.org





More information about Universal Oneness Feeling or Think-and-You-Shall-Have-Feeling Energies:








Rethinking the Enneagram Chart and the misleading titles...


Enneagram's Three Centers is very misleading, because it confuses the Directional Temperaments, Info-proc Temperaments, as well as Interest-orientation Temperaments. The Three Centers is most like Interest-orientation Temperaments, however, Directional Temperaments does not conform to the Three...




www.personalitycafe.com














ANM 0, like the Venus Body Shape (Apple or Pear shaped body), appear to not do yawning stretches compared to the people of other three body shapes. They also appear to have a higher likelihood of having a miscarriage, through too vigorous thrusting during sexual intercourse after pregnancy.

Knowing a person's somatotype or body type appears to also help determine what exercises the person might prefer. For example, "thin" or ectomorph people prefer a lot of running, "muscular" or mesomorph people prefer a lot of variety on the playing field, like having pull ups, jumps and sprints while playing tag among obstacles. "Fat" or endomorph people appear to do a lot of lifting, pulling and pushing in their workouts.

*Sensor Body Shape, Maitre Body Shape, Venus Body Shape* (Apple or Pear shaped body, ANM 0) are more focused in sports that promote bonding, like playing in the pool. In terms of hormones, they are associated with oxytocin (bonding, love, trust).

*Ectomorph* (thin-shaped body, ANM 5, 6, 7) prefer running, focuses on distance, and enjoy endurance exercises. They are more into the after-effects of exercise that makes one feel relaxed. In terms of hormones, they are associated with endorphin (pain relief, runner's high, relaxation)

*Mesomorph *(muscular-shaped body, ANM 8, 9, 1) prefer a lot of jumping, burst energy sports, and focus on time. They are more into the playful or fun aspects of exercise. In terms of hormones, they are associated with serotonin (mood stabilizer, well-being, happiness).

*Endomorph *(chubby-shaped body, ANM 2, 3, 4) prefer a lot of pulling and lifting, and focuses on repetitions. They appear to be more focused on muscular, strength-oriented training. They are more into the feeling good aspects of exercise, like the feel of muscles bulging, or meeting the challenges and getting new achievements. In terms of hormones, they are associated with dopamine (pleasure, or the brain's role in motivation through a reward system)

Information about the different hormones:








Serotonin And The Other Happy Hormones In Your Body


Discover how happy hormones like serotonin work and how to boost them naturally with simple lifestyle hacks.




atlasbiomed.com





Using the Hair Follicle Energy (by directing that energy at another person's body), one can also detect how other people regard their bodies in terms of keeping at a healthy body weight. This appears to cross the ANM tri-types, meaning Endormorph or Chubby type can be ANM 3, 5, or 9, for example.

For the *Routine-oriented body type* (Chubby body shape), they prefer to have a routine or schedule with what to do, such as making a time for exercising one hour a day, or take only 20 minutes to eat, etc.

For the *Ideal-Image body type* (Slim body shape), they tend to have an ideal image of what their body is like, so can better control what they eat to fit that image. If that image is one of graceful beauty or muscular chunk, they will also train hard to fit that image.

For the *Workbusy-oriented body type* (Fit body shape), they tend to go about their day working hard, whether that's running errands or cleaning the house. By staying busy, they tend to develop a very fit body shape.

For the *Minimal-intake body type* (Skinny body shape), they tend to have a very good idea of how much they have to eat to get the energy they need, in which to stay active and alert. They eat enough to do the job, and interestingly, their movement styles or patterns also reflect the Lover Relationship Temperament (despite not being of Gifting or Service Love Language).

Routine-oriented Body Type and Workbusy-oriented body type appear to be more likely to be overweight or obese, due to either their habits entail eating everything on the plate in one sitting, or one of eating too many fatty and delicious foods, or that their method of staying busy does not lead to enough calorie loss, relative to their high-energy meals.

*Flexible-oriented body type* (Venus or Apple-Pear body type, Sensor body type, Maitre body type) don't have a specific preference with regards to keeping a healthy body weight, so they are fine with all four types.


----------



## Sparky

*Hand Temperament: What Your Hand Shape Tells about your Personality*

People's hands often tell about what that person likes to do or think about. The fingers are characterized as either long or short, while the palms are either square or rectangle. From these, one can determine four types of hands:

Square Palm+Short Fingers: Earth Hand
Rectangle Palm+Short Fingers: Water Hand
Square Palm+Long Fingers: Air Hand
Rectangle Palm+Long Fingers: Fire Hand 

Table Summary of the Hand Temperaments:


Long FingersShort FingersSquare Palm
Very intelligent and tend to think deeply
Has excellent communication skills
Creative and can be highly attached to people they like

Security and stability are top priorities
Demeanor is often calm and peaceful, though can be stubborn
Modest, approachable, and realistic or down-to-earth
Rectangle Palm
Imaginative with a flexible personality
Very romantic and sensitive
Energetic, ambitious, highly motivated

Go-getters and passionate
Can make up their minds quickly, and dislikes restrictions
Non-judgmental and accepting


Resources:








This Is What Your Hand Shape Says About Your Personality! - David Avocado Wolfe


Did you know that the lines in your palm are actually somewhat of a ‘fossilized record,’ showcasing your early development? Seriously, researchers have actually found this. Of course, that shouldn’t come as much of a surprise. No doubt, you’re familiar with the idea of palm reading. But there’s...



www.davidwolfe.com












What Does The Shape Of Your Hands Reveal About Your Personality?


The shape of your hands reveal a lot about your personality. The art of palmistry is one of the oldest means of determining one’s future and the kind of person…




consciousreminder.com












What Does Your Hand Shape Say About Your Personality?-Palmistry


The article explains different hand shape types such as fire hand,air hand,water hand,earth hand in palmistry and what it reveals about your personality.




funchannelpalmistry.com









Hand Type


The shape of the hand can provide information on personality characteristics. There are many various hand shapes and the quickest way to read someone and understand his or her character is to review the shape to determine one's personality. Conical hands are said to fall under the "air hand."...




www.auntyflo.com












Here’s What Your Hand Shape Says About Your Personality


The elements taken into consideration in determining the personality of an individual and discovering his main character traits are...




www.cryptosavvy.com





Additional information linking between hand and personality:

Length between index finger and ring finger: 








We Can Guess Your Personality Type Based on the Shape of Your Fingers


They say the eyes are the windows to the soul, but our hands are what we use to interact with the world almost every moment of every day. Is it any surprise that these most important tools have a lot to say about who we are? Everything from the lengths of your fingers to the shape of your...




www.magiquiz.com












Finger Length Predicts Health and Behavior


Like science-backed palm reading, new studies use digit ratio to predict aggressive behavior and risk of disease.




www.discovermagazine.com





Length between the nail part of thumb, and trunk part of thumb, as well as how much the nail part of thumb can bend back: 








Bright Side — Inspiration. Creativity. Wonder.


Our site is dedicated to creativity. We made Bright Side to help nurture the seeds of creativity found in all of us. We believe imagination should be at the heart of everything people do. Bright Side is the place to find the most inspiring manifestations of this from around the world.




brightside.me





Shape of the finger nails and personality: 








How to Tell a Person’s Character by the Shape of Their Hands -


How to Tell a Person’s Character by the Shape of Their Hands is confident that our hands can say a lot about us, and it’s not something esoteric. Academy experts concluded that each finger has its own particular meaning.




crfatsides.com





Length of little finger relative to ring finger: 








Shape of fingers and health and your personality


Both the shape of fingers and health are interlinked. Similarly, finger shapes and personality are interlinked too. These two facts seem a little weird at first, but there are really linked to one another. It is like the storytellers that read in the palm of your hand. And you know what is wei




omigy.com


----------



## Sparky

Possibly a bug, though can't edit the previous post to include the thread link, so here it is:








Hand Temperament: What Your Hand Shape Tells about your...


People's hands often tell about what that person likes to do or think about. The fingers are characterized as either long or short, while the palms are either square or rectangle. From these, one can determine four types of hands: Square Palm+Short Fingers: Earth Hand Rectangle Palm+Short...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Sparky

Cerebro vs Neuro People (Brain vs Brawn) - People who focus on their mind and People who focus on their muscles

While people are very interested in the cerebrovascular system, with the brain and its workings, just as important are the nerves and sensory in the neuromuscular system. People have a preference for either Cerebro- or Neuro-, and this determines their focus, and thus personality temperament.

Cerebro-sided people focus more on raising questions and answering them. People who are Cerebro-sided are often very active in the mind, though can appear aloof about real-life. If someone who is Cerebro-sided, though lacks a righteous path mindedness, or how there is a right way to do anything, then he can be very easily misguided by misleading notions or divisive ideas.

Neuro-sided people focus more on overcoming life problems, like with fetching water, cooking, cleaning, and running a business. People who are Neuro-sided are very muscle-oriented, meaning they take to heart the notion, "overcoming all difficulties through preseverance and hard work". People who are Neuro-sided, if not given enough information about possibilities or things to stimulate their curiosity, can become singular focused on a narrow path, which might lead to choices that they regret later.

Currently, many public schools only dedicate one hour or two for homework, which means that the students develop more of their Cerebro-side, or become more Brain-oriented. In China, public schools used to often cram their students with many hours of homework everyday, in terms of practice problems and pages to memorize. While this trains the students to use more of their Neuro-side or the Nervous system, and focuses on overcoming life problems, it lessens their Cerebro-side, which reduces their questioning ability or curious side.

People of the non-Heterosexual Sexual Temperament are able to be trained to be either Cerebro or Neuro, meaning they don't have a preference for a specific one, so it depends on which allows them to learn more or become more proficient, in their topics of interest.

People that have children are better able to develop their Neuro-side, if they are Cerebro-sided.

Dogs appear to be both Cerebro and Neuro at the same time, meaning they don't separate the two on a physical level. This might be why they become aggressively violent toward other animals once contracting rabies.

One can use the My-Everything Relationship Temperament eyes directed towards the self in or on the body, to connect between the Cerebro and Neuro side.

This allows one to also connect and update the Wisps in the body, with the Body Wisps connected to the Sun Wisp. One can then better focus on the happiness-love energy coming from the Great Wisp, whom the Sun Wisp is also connected to. This also makes the Body Wisps happier, hence keeping up the Cerebro-Neuro connection. 

Cerebro-Neuro Temperament, as represented by statues: 

















Cerebro Neuro Temperament childrenstatues — Postimages







postimg.cc





















cerebro neuro statues — Postimages







postlmg.cc





Activating the middle-space Relationship Temperament perspective, which is at a state between Top-Down and Bottom-Up, appears to also connect the Neuro with the Cerebro. This state also appears to put the person in the driver's seat, so it feels like everything is up and personal with all you do.

Given the artistic works, Eastern Culture appears to be more Neuro-oriented, while Western Culture is more Cerebro-oriented:

Characteristics of *Neuro-orientation*:

More emphasis on overcoming life's challenges than on finding or developing new ideas
More emphasis on practice makes perfect
More emphasis on memorizing than theorizing
More emphasis on social cohesion than the pursuit of personal liberty
More emphasis on social and pecking order, than personal privacy or pursuits

Characteristics of *Cerebro-orientation*:

More emphasis on finding or developing new ideas than on overcoming life's challenges
More emphasis on fun and playtime as a tool for learning
More emphasis on theorizing than memorizing
More emphasis on the pursuit of personal liberty than social cohesion
More emphasis on personal privacy and pursuits, than any specific social or pecking order
Interestingly, a person can feel the Cerebro by raising his arms in the mind, and feeling the Love-Happiness energy spreading to his face and radiating from the head. Additionally, one can feel the Neuro by knocking on the side of his head in the mind, and feeling the Love-Happiness energy radiating from the body.


----------



## Sparky

Resource Temperament: People who are more focused on gaining resources vs People who are more focused on emotional gains

There appears to be people who are more focused on the material needs and gaining resources. These people are usually very financially successful, in being very talented at particular tasks. They are also more mindful of their own personal space, benefits, and safety.

On the other hand, there are people who are more focused on emotional needs and making others more emotionally attached to them. These people can be very influential, attracting a wide variety of people to them. They are also more suited to the role of bodyguards, being very dedicated and responsible to whatever is under their care.

A personality temperament title for the people mentioned in the first example, who are focused on gaining resources, can be Creditor. The title for people who are more focused on gaining emotional gains can be called Benefactor.

Here is a diagram showing examples of Benefactors (people who look for Emotional Gains), and Creditors (people who look for Resource Gains), using INFJ, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, SoCom-CapCom, Charmer Champion Temperament 









https://postimg.cc/v4QxxtcX 

Someone mentioned in the following thread, about how in an Amazon tribe, there are people who "work hard", and there are people who help others, called "prosocial". The hard working group appears to refer to those who are more focused on gaining resources, or the Creditors, while the prosocial group appears to be the Benefactors, who focus on emotional gains. 

In the Big Five, a trait called Conscientiousness, which is about Continuous Learning, appears to refer to the Creditors, or people who focus on gaining resources or mastering a technical subject (knowing all they can about a specific subject). However, there is another trait about Continuous Improvement, which refers to Benefactors, who focus on improving a skill or their knowledge-base (by reading all the interested areas). 

Continuous Improvement people, or Benefactors, tend to have a wide breadth of knowledge, while Continuous Learning people, or Creditors, have a deep knowledge about a subject.

During World War II, the British gathered together many experts in diverse fields to crack German's Enigma Code, and Alan Turing was one of the leading scientists of the era. He struggled with the prospect for a long time, without a solution, until while having lunch, someone who worked in the same building told him that all people speak with a certain quirk. This gave Alan the inspiration to use quirks in the German military communication, such as heiling their leader, in breaking their communication code. While many people credit the mathematical genius of Alan Turing, very little attention was given to the person who inspired him with the knowledge about speech quirk. However, the knowledge this person brought and her contribution was absolutely critical in getting the job done. 

This shows that a Creditor and Benefactor, when working together, might have a faster or easier time solving a problem, than if the group consists solely of Creditors. 

ENFP, auditory and hands-on learner, affirmation love language appear to be not as well defined in terms of Universal Oneness Feeling or Think and You Shall Achieve Feeling. However, for physical intimacy love language, the SoCom are of the Universal Oneness Feeling, while the CapCom are the Think and You Shall Achieve Feeling; this is reversed for quality time love language.

This is possibly similar for INTJ auditory and hands-on learner as well. 

Benefactors are more interested in knowing how to use or utilize something, while Creditors are more interested in how to create or make something.

Creditors, when having a conversation, like to talk deeply about a subject matter, to the point that Benefactors (who are not of the Clairaud psychic modality or is not an auditory learner), have difficulty following or paying attention. This "deep talk" allows Creditors to deeply think or examine an idea, and view its implications. Even though what they talk about appear to be unrelated, or "trivial", this is the time when they deeply think about an idea that was presented earlier (to the point where people forget the passing of time).

On the other hand, Benefactors, while having a conversation, like to jump from topic to topic, as soon as something pops into their mind. For the Creditor (if he is not of Clairaud psychic modality, or not an auditory learner), he might have difficulty adding to the conversation, or knowing what to say next. This type of conversation allows Benefactor to consider a topic from different view points or angles, as well as add any idea that might be relevant to the topic of conversation. 

People of the Creditor Temperament appear to focus more on production and resource (especially in terms of how much money something will bring), Interpersonal Relationships, and knowing how others are looking out for them or considering their feelings. To them, actions speak louder than what you think.

People of the Benefactor Temperament appear to focus more on community, personal values, and integrity or reputation. To them, what you value speak louder than what you do. 

Creditors are focused on channeling or funneling money or resources, friendships and relationships, and personal caring, Benefactors focus more on community bonds, common values, as well as reputation. Similarly, society cannot have a singular focus on money, with additional focus needed on production and research that is not dependent on the monetary supply, because any society that focuses on monetary gains or profit will experience economic instability.

Creditors appear to be more likely to express Repressed Envy toward relationships, while Benefactors are more likely to express Repressed Envy toward material objects.

Resource Temperament, with Creditor and Benefactor, as represented by Chinese Charms

















resource temperament chinese charms — Postimages







postlmg.cc





Resource Temperament, with Creditor and Benefactor, as represented by Chinese pendants or protective charms: 

















resource temperament chinese pendants — Postimages







postlmg.cc


----------



## Sparky

MBTI+ Identity Temperament: Improvement (Volunteer or Charity) - Money (Salaried) - Journeyman (Learner)

Many people self-identify either as one focused on Improvement, like being a volunteer or working for charity, or focused on Money (like being a business owner), or as a Journeyman through life, continuous learning and gathering information about a personal interest.

*Improvement*: Focused on increasing a product, by viewing what one likes as the Woo-Aww-Wow in the Relationship Temperament. People with this Identity Temperament are not interested in earning or giving money, as they don't have an understanding of money specifically, because they don't consciously view selling and buying as Woo-Aww-Wow, though more like a Grandparent-primary in the Relationship Temperament.

*Money*: Focused on the use of money, by viewing the money one receives as Woo-Aww-Wow, hence knowing what to do with the money in relation to the product sold or service provided. One can also view the seller's Money with the Woo-Aww-Wow, hence hoping the seller would do what one would like with the money (like increasing the product sold through opening more locations, and teaching others the know-how).

*Journeyman*: Focused on the understanding of something, by viewing the story or phrase one likes as the Woo-Aww-Wow. One views the self as a learner, constantly absorbing or looking for more information about the topic of one's interest.

There is also the *Observer*, which is outside one's field of observation in the mind, though one can feel it's emotional energy by using one's energetic arms. This appears to also connect one to an object's Wisps, like those of a laptop computer.

There is a primary and secondary Identity Temperament. For 12PM Energy beings, this is fixed only upon viewing someone using the heart energetic work to appear as that person's soul lover. For other Energy beings of the same sex, the Identity Temperament is more fixed for primary and secondary, though for those of the opposite sex, it's possible for the Identity Temperament to be the same or mirror the observer, or flip flop relative to the observer, or even have primary or secondary being Undetermined through the Uncertainty Principle (like the Double-Slit Experiment, where light particles can be either particles [happening upon observation] or as waves).

Interestingly, one also can change one's Identity Temperament (primary and secondary), for Generation Y Generation Temperament (for later Generation Temperaments, this might be more fixed, like for Generation Beta), using certain phrases:

For *Journeyman-primary Improvement-secondary*:
"There is a righteous path, seek it for wisdom."

"You are always at the right place at the right time"

For *Journeyman-primary Money-secondary*:
"Seek a righteous path, and wisdom will be yours" - Ram Bamjon

"Using love as a guide in all you do"

For *Improvement-primary Money-secondary*:
"There is a righteous path for wisdom"

"Wish others to find the love of their life"

For *Improvement-primary Journeyman-secondary*:
"Seek a righteous path for wisdom"

"I am because of others around me"
"Anything you can imagine we already know how to do" - Ben Rich
Use love as a guide in all you do"
"I believe in self-protection"

For *Money-primary Journeyman-secondary*:
"A righteous path is for wisdom" 

"Find a need and fill it"

For *Money-primary Improvement-secondary*:
"A righteous path is there, seek it for wisdom"

"Know that you are always at the right place at the right time" 

----------

Interestingly, for the *Improvement-primary Journeyman-secondary* Identity Temperament, I can more easily shine my heart on someone (use my heart energy for someone), after casting the other as Predator Relationship Temperament. Otherwise, I just use the energy echo (appearing as a ring of energy in the mind from the person), to know what that person (or even object) would like me to do.

Other Identity Temperaments are different. For example, *Money-primary Improvement* *secondary*, the person would naturally know to shine the heart energy one someone, to know what would benefit that person from a psychological point of view. Then, one can view for large specks of light in the environment (in the mind), to absorb and interpret it using the skin as a happiness-love feeling, thus knowing what one has done is the right thing.

*Journeyman-primary Improvement-secondary* 
- has an easier time using heart energy on the energetic telepathic entities, and wishing other people to find the love of their life (like introducing love partners to other people).

*Journeyman-primary Money-secondary* 
- has an easier time paying attention to the Great Wisp (instead of one's Soul Parent Personality Wisp), as well as dancing to the tunes of the light specks coming from the Great Wisp from top of head. One can also form energetic bodies using the Identity Temperament, so as to use the second energetic body (which is a complement to the person one is talking to or caring about) to shine a light on that someone to better understand the person. Interestingly, one can more easily gather related and relevant information about the topic of interest, like wisdom, from the environment.

*Improvement-primary Money-secondary* 
- has an easier time wishing other people to find the love of their life, including telepathic or energetic entities. Interestingly, this Identity Temperament also has the strongest feeling with respect to finding and being with one's soul lover. Also, this Temperament is also naturally more in-tuned with finding the personality ether or energy associated with objects and people, especially when viewing everything as the Woo-Aww-Wow. When this occurs (after realizing that being with one's soul lover is not probable), there are more than one soul lover, as one becomes more in-tuned with the energetic side that manifests itself as the physical, or as actions. Interestingly, this Identity Temperament is also very in-tuned with viewing and interpreting the light specks (happiness-love energy) coming from the Great Wisp, using the skin.

*Money-primary Journeyman-secondary* 
- has an easier time sensing emotional energy, and placing oneself energetically in other places one has been to, or alongside telepathic-energetic entities, to perceive what they are doing or how they are reacting. Interestingly, the person with this Identity Temperament has an easier time casting heart energy on someone, after that someone reacts a little bit angrily. 

----------

The secondary Identity Temperament is the primary Identity Temperament many people would want in their lovers.

Interestingly, ENTP, CapCom, auditory learner, clairaud Work Temperament, Assertive Champion Temperament, Affirmation Love Language primary Physical Intimacy Love Language secondary, Independent Career Temperament, have the Identity Temperament in parallel (changes in line with) with the INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, Claircog Work Temperament, Assertive Champion Temperament, Team-oriented Career Temperament, in a manner similar to quantum locking or entanglement.

For ENTP, CapCom, auditory learner, Clairaud Work Temperament, Team-oriented Career Temperament, Charmer Champion Temperament, the secondary Identity Temperament is fixed with the primary Indentity Temperament for INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, Claircog Work Temperament, Assertive Champion Temperament, Team-oriented Career Temperament, with the other Identity Temperament remaining undetermined until perceived.

For ENTP, CapCom, auditory learner, Clairvis Work Temeparmrent, Team-oriented Career Temperament, Assertive Champion Temperament, have both primary and secondary Identity Temperament remaining undetermined with the INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, Claircog Work Temperament, Assertive Champion Temperament, Team-oriented Career Temperament, until perceived.

For ENTP, CapCom, auditory learner, Claircog Work Temperament, Team-oriented Career Temperament, Assertive Champion Temperament, it's parallel (changing in line with) the INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, Claircog Work Temperament, Assertive Champion Temperament, Team-oriented Career Temperament

For ENTP, CapCom, auditory learner, Clairsent (as well as Clairaud) Work Temperament, Team-oriented Career Temperament, Assertive Champion Temperament, it's the same on primary or secondary, though undetermined for other unless perceived, with the INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, Claircog Work Temperament, Assertive Champion Temperament, Team-oriented Career Temperament

Children generation also appear to have the primary or secondary be in parallel, with the other undetermined, like with the Heisenberg's Uncertainty Principle, or the Double-Slit Experiment (where the behavior of light changes upon observation).

Identity Temperament as Predatory Bugs: 

















id temperament predatorybugs — Postimages







postimg.cc





Identity Temperament as Precious Stones: 

















id temperament preciousstones — Postimages







postlmg.cc





The Identity Temperament roughly correlates with the Motivation Temperament, in which certain people are motivated by Respect (Improvement), Money (Salaried), or Task (Journeyman). Neutral correlates with the Observer Identity Temperament, or even flexible, like with Sensor beings. 

Interestingly, when one has Observer primary, and one of the three (Journeyman, Improvement, or Money) secondary, then there are different ways of looking at something, like whether to leave a romantic relationship:

*Observer-primary Journeyman-secondary*: If you like her, stay in the relationship. It's okay if you two don't have children, as there are still many other things you can do.

*Observer-primary Money-secondary*: If you like her, stay in the relationship, but find ways to look for another wife or girlfriend, or even consider moving to a place that allows for having a second wife. If this is not possible, then look for a mistress. If you want children, you can look for another woman to have a child with.

*Observer-primary Improvement-secondary*: Move on from the relationship, because you have the chance to find someone better.

Interestingly, for *Improvement-primary and Observer-secondary*, it's: As long as she likes me, then stay in the romantic relationship.

If you are someone to "stay true to self", and feel you are more "in the groove" or "in the zone" with Observer-primary Improvement-secondary, for example, then you might decide to quit the relationship and look for a future with someone else. However, if you go by a voting process, then it appears that staying in the relationship is the majority-rule option.

----------

Because of how each Identity Temperament pay attention to energetics differently (as mentioned previously), different Identity Temperament also pay attention to different aspects, which helps with career decisions:

*Journeyman-primary Improvement-secondary*: works fine with repetitive tasks, if doing so improves certain aspects of society or self, like being a driver, pilot, fitness trainer, or researcher
*Improvement-primary Money-secondary*: has a strong opinion of what to do with earned money, and resolving monetary disputes, which works well as a businessman, store owner, mechant or trader, also as a lawyer
*Money-primary Improvement-secondary*: knows how to make people happy and what to say that can improve someone's life; strong dessiminator of useful information, which makes one very suitable as a teacher or preacher
*Journeyman-primary Money-secondary*: absorber and collector of information, particularly in a topic of interest; museum historian and curator, librarian
*Improvement-primary Journeyman-secondary*: likes to answer questions and make lives easier for others; suitable as ambassador for international relations, counselor, public security, also tinkerer and inventor
*Money-primary Journeyman-secondary*: likes fixing something, finding new use for something, and health (including art and music); suitable as nutritionist, dietician, also tutor and craftsman

Identity Temperament as types of statues:

*Journeyman-primary Improvement-secondary*: Human shaped statues like Door Guardians
*Improvement-primary Money-secondary*: Qilin or Gryphin shaped statues
*Money-primary Improvement-secondary*: Realistic animal looking statues, usually herbivores
*Journeyman-primary Money-secondary*: Stone totem
*Improvement-primary Journeyman-secondary*: Chinese stone lion statues (English stone lion, depicting an African lion, appears to be more Improvement-primary Money-secondary)
*Money-primary Journeyman-secondary*: Chinese Stone Drum statues

















identity temperament statues — Postimages







postlmg.cc


----------



## Sparky

MBTI++ Dynamic Temperament: Think-and-You-Shall-Achieve Feeling and Universal Oneness Feeling People

Think-and-You-Shall-Have Feeling (TYSHF) and Universal Oneness Feeling (UOF) People (also called Dynamic Temperament) are previously mentioned in the Enneagram (Angel Number physical manifestation) Chart thread, in which TYSHF is defined as counter-clockwise energy, while the UOF is defined as clockwise energy, corresponding to a person's Enneagram and Romantic Wing (Romantic Wing is the person's secondary Enneagram personality, and that person's ideally compatible love interest Enneagram).

Interestingly, while TYSHF and UOF appears to be similar to Political Temperament of SoCom and CapCom, it's dependent on the Love Language, meaning that INFJ SoCom Physical Intimacy Love Language people are UOF, for example, while INFJ SoCom Quality Time Love Language people are TYSHF.

Another interesting aspect about the Dynamic Temperament is that Benefactor and Creditor can be both present. For example, INFJ, SoCom, Physical Intimacy Love Language, Assertive Champion Temperament is Benefactor, while INFJ, SoCom Physical Intimacy Love Language, Charmer Champion Temperament is Creditor, even though they are both of the Universal Oneness Feeling.

Finally, there are people exhibiting both TYSHF and UOF, though with one more dominant than the other (TYSHF for CapCom, and UOF for SoCom). In both the CapCom and SoCom in ENxP, it is for the Strategist Orwell Temperament. Interestingly, for the CapCom, the Strategist Orwell Temperament exhibiting both TYSHF and UOF are those of ENxP auditory learner, physical intimacy love language or quality time love language, as well as ENxP hands-on learner, Affirmation Love Language primary. For the SoCom, the Strategist Orwell Temperament that exhibits both TYSHF and UOF are those of ENxP auditory learner, affirmation love language primary, and ENxP hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language and quality time love language.

With respect to the Career Temperament, for both ENxP and INxJ, TYSHF and UOF are both present for Flexible Career Temperament people. For the ENxP, it's present in Flexible Career Temperament, which is also Strategist Orwell Temperament, while for INxJ, it's present in Flexible Career Temperament, which is also Enabler Orwell Temperament. However, for the INxJ, the dominant Dynamic Dominant appears to be different for the one with Flexible Career Temperament and Enabler Orwell Temperament, with one having TYSHF being dominant, while the other having UOF being dominant, though this appears to be for Assertive Champion Temperament (not showing for Charmer Champion Temperament).

For example, while the Charmer Champion Temperament, INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Enabler Orwell Temperament, Flexible Career Temperament has the Universal-Oneness-Feeling, that for the Assertive Champion Temperament (INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Enabler Orwell Temperament, Flexible Career Temperament) has the Think-and-You-Shall-Have Feeling.

However, it's possible that the Charmer Champion Temperament of said INFJ SoCom, MBTI+ type has one male and one female, with the UOF INFJ SoCom, MBTI+ (female) having that of female Charmer Temperament (also UOF dominant), while the TYSHF INFJ SoCom, MBTI+ (female) having that of the male Charmer Temperament (also TYSHF dominant). In the case of Maitre beings, the male Heterosexual Sexual Temperament Maitre Being will be of TYSHF, for example, though the male Energy being is of UOF. However, the Homosexual Sexual Temperament Maitre being (aka Nuwa being), who is female, is of UOF, like the Energy being counterpart.

Think-and-You-Shall-Have Feeling appears to be connected to the spiritual ether, as it feels like an energetic body comes over your physical body. While the Universal Oneness Feeling appears to be connected to the physical ether, as it feels like this energetic body cover is not there, and you are connected to the "Unified Consciousness" that is of the material or physical world. In this "Unified Consciousness" of the material world, there appears to be many mundane questions that get popped into your head, and you enter a "dreamy" reality answering or responding to them. Interesting, people with UOF are more "hand-oriented", or have better feeling in their hands and interested in saying things that can help others, while those of TYSHF are more "see-oriented", or more interested in what they read that can then be taught to others who are also interested in the topic, and being more interested in saying things that others want to hear.

If the person is Universal-Oneness-Feeling Dynamic Temperament, then the Energetic sphere for the person is of the Think-and-You-Shall-Achieve-Feeling. Similarly, if the person is Think-and-You-Shall-Achieve-Feeling Dynamic Temperament, then the Energetic sphere for that person is of the Universal Oneness-Feeling. This goes along with the physical sphere is as a result the Backwards Traveling Time manifestation, and the energetic sphere is of the Forward Traveling Time.

The Physical Plane appears to focus on conserving space, or do more with less consumption or waste, while the Energetic Plane focuses on conserving time, or do more with less time.

Related reading:








Everything is Personality and Time: Personality is how...


It's mentioned that Time runs both forwards and backwards, like on a Moebius Strip. Forward running time manifests as the energy plane, and Backwards running time manifests as the physical plane. Wisps, which physically manifest as fire and lightening, has access to both forward and backwards...




www.personalitycafe.com





Think-and-You-Shall-Achieve Feeling appears to be more linked to the Fun-Joy energy, relative to how Universal Oneness Feeling is linked to Happiness-Love energy.

It's also mentioned that Front Activation Temperament is more in-tune with Happiness-Love energy, while Fuera Activation Temperament is more in-tune with Fun-Joy energy.

On the other hand, children are more focused on the Fun-Joy energy, while adults are focused on the Happiness-Love energy.

Additionally, Emotional Sensitivity Intelligence is associated with the father and father's parents, which is linked to Fun-Joy energy, relative to how Energy Sensitivity Intelligence is associated with the mother and mother's parents, linking to Happiness-Love energy. Children growing up with the father's parents, or who call their father's parents with Parent Relationship temperament parents are more in-tune with Energy Sensitivity Intelligence, as a balance to the Emotional Sensitivity Intelligence associated with the father, and vice versa for children who grew up with their mothers or their mother's parents.


----------



## Sparky

MBTI++: Star Temperament; Lover-primary, Friend- or Workbuddy-Secondary (Pleiadian/ Sirian)

In the research on the Relationship Temperament, I have discovered many designs and people can be categorized as either a Lover-primary Friend-secondary, or Lover-primary Workbuddy-secondary person. I have titled these two categories as either Pleiadian or Sirian, respectively, which is an inspiration from two alien or ET groups. 

Here is an example of Star Temperament as a Baseball logo, as well as Football logos, featuring two historic rivals (which indicates that it is psychologically routed in people's perception of different ways of interpretation-communication, hence showing in historical rivalries): 

















baseball star temp — Postimages







postlmg.cc





















football star temp — Postimages







postlmg.cc





It now appears that people who have the Workbuddy secondary identify with the father's parents or father using the Parent Relationship Temperament. 

On the other hand, people who have the Friend secondary identify with the mother or mother's parents using the Parent Relationship Temperament.


----------



## Sparky

MBTI++ Activation Temperament: There-is-More-Than-What's-Accounted-For (TMTWAF or Front Activation) and You-Get-What-You-See (YGWYS, Fuera Activation)

In the study of Generation Temperament, it appears that there is an energy associated with "Having more than what's accountable" (TMTWAF or Front Activation). For example, you grant someone money, though your money actually doesn't decrease, because there is more than what's accountable, as your money is actually with the person you granted to. Otherwise, if you just take what you have in terms of what you see at the moment, then it's the "You-Get-What-You-See" (YGWYS or Fuera Activation, fuera is Spanish for "out", as in out relative to inside the Earth, as opposed to using Top) energy.

For Gen. Z Generation Temperament of J-Asian Racial Temperament, there is the TMTWAF Front Activation Temperament, and the energy with which also entails having Xeno-level Emotional Repression ether in front of the nose (interestingly, there is a stronger nose bridge as a physical feature). On the other hand, Top Activation Temperament have the Xeno-level Emotional Repression ether on top of head. It's like how tadpoles (or animals who cannot bend their heads down, like fish) have the Top Activation Temperament, and frogs (or salamanders) have the Front Activation Temperament.

People with TMTWAF Activation Temperament are more capable of interacting with people of a wide variety of Racial Temperaments, as they don't pay attention to the person's look as much as people of YGWYS Activation Temperament, due to greater focus on the Energetic Sphere (related to Energy Sensitivity Intelligence), instead of the Physical Sphere (related to Emotional Sensitivity Intelligence). Interestingly, people later in the Generation Temperament, like with Generation Z, are more energetically aware than people older in the Generation Temperament, like with Generation X. However, while TMTWAF Activation Temperament are more focused energetically, and more in-tune with Love-Happiness Energy, YGWYS Activation Temperament are more in-tune with Fun-Joy Energy in the emotional sphere.

Interestingly, people with TMTWAF Activation Temperament also have an innate Feeling associated with their Heart Energy that can activate someone on an emotional level (whether that's inspiration, joy, or contentment, etc.), if one were to shine their heart energy on the energy behind the person of TMTWAF Activation Temperament. Also, people of TMTWAF Activation Temperament are easier to use their Head Hair Follicle Energy to interpret the Mind and Body Energy Temperament of other people, and also the orientation of Telepathic Energetic Voice Ethers, with respect to Love Energy Temperament (like whether it's aura love energy [brain], environment love energy [soles of feet], or heart-stir love energy [heart]).

















activation temperament infj — Postimages







postimg.cc





















activation temperament entp — Postimages







postlmg.cc





Activation Tempermaent Example for INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Team-oriented Career Temperament, Mind-oriented Directional Temperament, Charmer Champion Temperament, Claircognizant Work Temperament, Generation Z Generation Temperament

















activation temp infj socom — Postimages







postlmg.cc





Activation Temperament can fold on itself, meaning someone with Front Activation Temperament can then activate the Top Activation Temperament, and then have another Front Activation Temperament on top of that, and this goes on.

Having Front Activation Temperament, and then a Top Activation Temperament, and then another Front Activation Temperament appears to have more awareness of the energy in the hands for the Benefactor Resource Temperament and Universal Oneness Feeling, so you feel like you want to go out and make things happen or create things.

Having another layer of Top Activation Temperament, and then another Front Activation Temperament makes you more aware of the energy coming from the feet (for Benefactor Resource Temperament and Universal Oneness Feeling), so you feel like you want to go somewhere few others in your area want to travel to (like Central Asia), where there are more opportunities for personal development and growth.

Having a further layer of Top Activation Temperament, and then another Front Activation Temperament, makes you more aware of the energy from the body, like the back and shoulders, so you feel like you are never alone, and are always at the right place at the right time.

Having an even further layer of Top Activation Temperament, and then another Front Activation Temperament, makes you more aware of the energy from the biosphere, so you feel like you are dependent on, and being a part of or connected to other living things.


----------



## Sparky

MBTI++ Love Energy Temperament: Aura Love Energy, Heart-stir Love Energy, Environment Love Energy

In the exploration of Career Temperament, there is a mention of various traits as inspiration, contentment, and joy manifesting in the faces of people with similar MBTI+ personality. Interestingly, this can be gleaned by directing one's Heart energy at someone's else's Heart energy.

Additionally, directing the Head Hair Follicle Energy at the Telepathic Energetic Voice Ethers associated with Multiple Universes, one can detect different forms of Love Energy. They have characteristics of both Career Temperament and Identity Temperament:

*Heart Love Energy*: The love energy that makes the heart stir. Certain people with whom one interacts appear to make your heart stir with their love energy, and this appears to be linked to the Money-oriented Identity Temperament. It also appears to be Audience-oriented as in the Career Temperament. People with this energy like to interact with others they care about, especially giving money to those who want to build a better world. In energetic terms, the "build a better world" people do not work for money, though for the feeling.

For example, a person doing online League of Legends streaming, when you shine your heart energy on the energy behind the action of play, the person really just wants you to enjoy socializing with the community of chatters and watchers, when you use love as a guide toward the energy behind the action, the person really just wants you to have a good laugh, when you wish for the energy behind the action to find the love of his life as he streams, the person just wants you to relax after work.

On the other hand, a person doing streaming for the money, when you shine your heart energy on the energy behind the stream, they just want you to give them money, when you use love as a guide toward the energy behind the stream, they just want you to help them make money, and when you wish the energy behind the stream to find the love of their life, they just want you to enjoy the show, help advertise or spread the word, and give encouragement for others to give money.

*Love Aura Energy*: People with the love aura energy makes people smile, and being glad to see them. This energy appears to be One-on-One or Independent oriented in terms of Career Temperament, and is associated with Improvement Identity Temperament. They can brighten up someone's day with their love-happiness and enthusiasm for social interaction. People with the Love Aura Energy likes to admire and "chase" what's beautiful, cute, and lovely or inspiring.

For example, when you shine your heart energy on the energy behind Albert Einstein's life work, he is motivated by the beauties of the Universe. When you use love as a guide towards the energy behind the person's life work, he wants to study the workings of the Universe as a manifestation of Source for his Cosmic Religious Feeling (or Universal Oneness Feeling), so as to allow others to know and experience the same feeling. Finally, when you use "wish for others to find the love of their lives" on the energy behind his life's work, he wants you and others to feel the Cosmic Religious Feeling as well.

*Environmental Love Energy*: People of this love energy turn heads when they walk in a room, and gives off a Woo-Wow presence. This energy appears like Team-oriented Career Temperament, and is associated with Journeyman Identity Temperament. People using Emotional Sensitivity Intelligence Temperament Energy on the Environmental Love Energy appears to be directing it towards the ground, and others close to the person feel uplifted in the soles of feet. Needless to say, people with the Environmental Love Energy like to make others hope for the future, for possibilities, as well as be amazed with their abilities or skills.

For example, when you shine your heart energy on the energy behind the action of someone with Environmental Love Energy Temperament, he wants you to feel amazed at his efficiency. When you use love as a guide on the energy behind the action, he wants you to marvel at his skills and proficiency. When you use "wish for others to find the love of their lives" on the energy behind the action, he wants you to be wowed by his work.

(Update 5/28/2022)
The poker cards symbols also reflect the different Love Energy Temperaments. If you shine your heart energy on the energy as an ether behind the heart symbol, then it's the Heart-stir Love Energy Temperament. Similarly, that for the Square is for the Environment Love Energy Temperament, while that for the Spade is the Cerebro Aura Love Energy Temperament, and that for the Club is the Neuro Aura Love Energy Temperament.

==========

The Heart-Stir Love Energy appears to be concentrated on Future Time, or Forward Traveling Time, so focusing too much on Heart-Stir Love Energy appears to also place the frame-of-mind in future time, which also includes the Expectation, and this can make a person feel depressed.

In this case, one can use "there is a right way to do anything" to also include the Aura Love Energy, which has a focus on the present time, and can tie one's Expectation to the present.

The Environment Love Energy would be Backward Traveling Time, which would mean that the focus is on the Physical Plane, with a ponderment of past actions and lessons learned. This also allows people who have Enironment Love Energy as innate to better navigate the intricacies of society.

=========

Aura Love Temperament appears to be associated with the Pineal Energy, and the Galio Wisp, which can be connected to using the Head Hair Follicle Energy.

Heart-stir Love Temperament is associated with the Heart Energy, and the Griffin Wisp, which can be connected using the Armpit Hair Follicle Energy.

Environment Energy Love Temperament is associated with the Pubic Muscle Energy, and the Malphite Wisp, which can be connected using the Pubic Hair Follicle Energy.

In terms of Directional Temperament,

the Mind-oriented Directional Temperament has the Love Aura Love Energy Temperament, or is more in-tuned with the Pineal Energy Wisp

the Others-oriented Directional Temperament has the Heart-Stir Love Energy Temperament, or is more in-tuned with Heart Energy Wisp

the Body-oriented Directional Temperament has the Environment Love Energy Temperament, or is more in-tuned with the Pubic Muscle Energy Wisp

his is part of a response to another post, and the examples are worth mentioning.

Love Energy Temperament using Operating System (OS) user interface as examples:

















love temperament os ui — Postimages







postimg.cc





Love Energy Temperament, using Colors as examples

Yellow represents the Heart-Stir Love Energy Temperament, and from Yellow, one can either go to teal or red. Teal represents Environment Love Energy Temperament, and can be either blue or green oriented. Red represents Love Aura Energy Temperament, and can be divided farther between magenta and orange. Purple is a mixture of teal and red, and is also of Heart Stir Love Energy Temperament.

Yellow can be thought of as representing the Energetic sphere, and the Ether of Multiple Universes each with their own Emotional Repression Release, while Purple can be thought of as representing the Physical sphere, and the Physical Body Expectation.

Love Aura Energy Temperament is associated with Pineal Energy Wisp. People with Love Aura Energy Temperament, like those of Mind Directional Temperament, can brighten people’s day with their insight, energy, and enthusiasm.

Heart-Stir Love Energy Temperament is associated with Heart Energy Wisp. People with Heart-Stir Love Energy Temperament, like those of Others Directional Temperament, can inspire people with their zest for life, and a better world.

Environment Love Energy Temperament is associated with Pubic Muscle Energy Wisp. People with Environment Love Energy Temperament, like those of Body Directional Temperament, can make people turn heads and be amazed with their ability to navigate society, complexities, and performance.

Interestingly, the star structures can be thought of Think-and-You-Shall-Achieve Feeling Dynamic Temperament, while the polygon shapes can be thought of as Universal Oneness Feeling, besides other dichotomies, like Top-Down Perspective Temperament for the polygon shapes, and Bottom-Up for the star shapes.

















love temperament colors — Postimages







postimg.cc





In terms of Identity Temperament, Aura Love Energy Temperament correlates with 
Improvement Identity Temperament. People with this as tertiary Aura Love Energy Temperament appears to seek to bring others improvements, in terms of an Experience.

Heart-Stir Love Energy Temperament correlates with the Money Identity Temperament. People with this as tertiary Love Energy Temperament seek to bring money or value to others, like Wisdom.

Environment Love Energy Temperament correlates with the Journeyman Identity Temperament. People with this as tertiary Love Energy Temperament seek to bring others expert information, or Truth about the mysteries of the Universe.

A person's primary Love Energy Temperament is determined by his Directional Temperament (Mind-oriented for Aura Love Energy Temperament, Others-oriented for Heart-Stir Love Energy Temperament, Body-oriented for Environment Love Energy Temperament), while his secondary Love Energy Temperament is determined by Head Hair Follicle Energy directed at the person's body (Pubic Muscle Energy Wisp for Environment Love Energy Temperament, Heart Energy Wisp for Heart-Stir Love Energy Temperament, and Pineal Energy Wisp for Aura Love Energy Temperament).


----------



## Sparky

MBTI++ Perspective or Duality Temperament: Top-Down and Bottom-Up, as gleaned from the study on Relationship Temperament Eyes

In the study on the Relationship Temperament, there appears to be a Top-Down perspective with respect to Relationship Temperament eyes, as well as a Bottom-Up perspective. 

Top-Down and Bottom-Up Perspective Temperament might be easier to understand, if the different Relationship Temperament eyes are listed in a table format:



TopEther of Multiple Universes each with their own Emotional Repression Release Relationship Temperament EyesFriend-Lover-Workbuddy Relationship Temperament EyesParent Relationship Temperament EyesGrandparent Relationship Temperament EyesVase Relationship Temperament EyesBottomMy-Everything Relationship Temperament Eyes
 
Men of the Heterosexual Sexual Temperament appear to view things from the Bottom-Up Perspective Temperament perspective, while women of the Heterosexual Sexual Temperament appear to view things from the Top-Down Perspective Temperament perspective. 

The Bottom-Up Perspective Temperament is associated with men (also associated with introversion and clairgustance users) are better able to get at the energy ether behind actions, while Top-Down Relationship Temperament is associated with women (also associated with extroversion and clairalience users) are better able to get at the energy ether behind objects.

Saying to self "I am" activates the Top-Down perspective in the Relationship Temperament

Saying to self "Anata wa" ("You too" in Japanese) activates the Bottom-Up perspective in the Relationship Temperament

Similarly, the Jewish words associated with the Jewish Day of Rest or Shabbat, "Zakhor" (to remember), activates the Top-Down perspective, while the word "Shamor" (to observe) activates the Bottom-Up perspective. 

Activating the *middle-space Relationship Temperament perspective*, which is at a state between Top-Down and Bottom-Up, appears to also connect the Neuro with the Cerebro. 

*Bottom-Up* or *Top-Down Perspective Temperament*, with respect to viewing the Environmental Reincarnation Energy: 

















perspective relationshiptemp reincarnation energy — Postimages







postimg.cc





Because of the differences in Perspective Temperament between man and woman, saying something might mean differently for different people. For example, a Bottom-Up Perspective Temperament person (like a man), saying "I like you as a friend", means "I really like how our relationship is going, and I would like to take it to another level".

In contrast, for a Top-Down Perspective Temperament person, or a woman for example, saying "I like you as a friend" means "I like you as a friend, and see you just as a friend, nothing more, so please don't take it personal if we just remain friends".

Women, by having the Top-Down Perspective and of the Heterosexual Sexual Temperament, are generally better connected with Energy Sensitivity Intellligence Temperament, especially if they call their Parents with Parent Relationship Temperament voice.

Men, by having the Bottom-Up Perspective and of the Heterosexual Sexual Temperament are generally better connected with Emotional Sensitivity Intelligence, especially if they call their Parents with Parent Relationship Temperament voice.


----------

